# Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age, Speculation on why she hasn't been fired



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Hilarious.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This just gets more and more bizarre.

It's almost like she wants to get fired...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Oh dear, Oh dear indeed. She's really gonna throw her career away like this? Stupid girl.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



> STAMFORD, Conn. — WWE has suspended Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige) for 60 days effective immediately, for her second violation of the company’s talent wellness policy.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/paige-suspended-60-days


Yup, it's legit.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This is really the only way she can get out of her contract so she's going all guns blazing. Love is blind. She's ruining her career before our very eyes.

:lawler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

:lol









Just get rid of this chick.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Hard to feel sorry for her if she wants to leave ask for her release don't do this


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Don't mind me, I'm just here for the fuckery....










And it's obvious she did this on purpose just to get released.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Sigh. All this for Del Rio? she's got it bad


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This will not end well. They should release her, keep the door open and let her try to sort herself out.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I hate to admit to schadenfreude but I just don't like Paige. Sucks that she's ruining what could be a very successful career before it even gets off the ground.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Wow. This has to be on purpose. Does she honestly think this is helping her career. Good luck with that...........


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Here we go again :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

The fuck :surprise:

Looks like she's intent on severing all ties with WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

:lmao

Whatever she is on, I hope it's some good shit and not some supplement or something corny like that. Crazy.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Del Rio must fuck her like crazy too do all this for him


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



B316 said:


> This will not end well. They should release her, keep the door open and let her try to sort herself out.


sort her self out? sh's doing this on purpose to get out of wwe how do you not get this?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Well at least we're probably gonna get one HELL of a shoot interview at some point.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Paige Suspended 60 Days for Another Wellness Violation*

Del Rio, you legend [emoji23]


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

The company would release her if she asked they did it for Cody Rhodes, failing wellness tests to get fired is pathetic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige tweet from just NOW:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511161341046784


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Del Rio must be god like in bed.


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Loooool, just get rid of her anyway. She's as bad as Sasha Banks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

And another:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511591353679873


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Just cut bait and let her go at this point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Oh Paige, What the hell happened to you?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Yep. She´s gone..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



emm_bee said:


> This just gets more and more bizarre.
> 
> It's almost like she wants to get fired...


This is what it seems like.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



BlitzkriegMickie said:


> Sigh. All this for Del Rio? she's got it bad


He put that Burrito dick on her so fierce that she wants to denounce her American citizenship to become a full time Mexican citizen now. Paige ain't coming back to normal.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Roxinius said:


> sort her self out? sh's doing this on purpose to get out of wwe how do you not get this?


First off, there's nothing to get, that's speculation at best and even if it is on purpose, what difference does it make? Just let her go.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ShowStopper said:


> And another:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511591353679873


Wow, she's done for.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige sending out angry tweets towards WWE, it's fair to say we won't be seeing her in a WWE ring again.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Just get rid of her and save time, she's a mess.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Here comes the shit.

So she's been suspended for 60 days because they don't accept prescriptions or doctors note's. Surely she'd know this?


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Did you expect anything else from her? She wants to be in WWE, but Papi's dick game ridiculous. It should have been obvious after she got a tattoo with his name on, lol!


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

AJ leaves wrestling for some dick, now Paige trying to leave wrestling for some dick. Fucking hell, women and their love for dicks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige is probably trying to get out of her slave contract.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

THIS IS MY (CRACK) HOUSE!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

It's a shame because Raw really needs her right now, but she doesn't seem to care anymore. So won't be surprised if she gets fired. That seems to be what she wants.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Drug mule for Tyson Fury. Gypos unite.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Lol, she's a goner. Even if she was to stay with the company after this, she would be a jobber for life (which frankly, she was probably already set to be before all of this drama with Del Rio cropped up).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511161341046784Yoooo:lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Her parents have addressed it now:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Scott Hall's tweeted Paige:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785514267198033920


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

How can you be suspended when you're already out due to injury lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I've been laughing and joking a lot in this thread, but in all honesty this is a terrible way to throw away your career. She really does need to make smarter decisions, make sure she understands WWE's drug policy inside out, and make sure the stuff she's taking will not violate the policy. She's been reckless.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

At this point, it feels that she just wants out of her contract. The first mistake was understandable, the second one just sounds like an excuse to try to put the blame on someone else besides her. What a complete waste of talent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Let's hope it's just pain killers and not something worse. but if it is true what her parents say WWE could be in trouble


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This girl is DONE - _finito_. Paige has some hardcore fans too that were anxiously waiting on her WWE return. What a shame.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

One more violation Paige thats all you need for WWE to finally let you go, if you want the stupid route to get out.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*










" When you like wrestling..... but dick is life"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Headliner said:


> I've been laughing and joking a lot in this thread, but in all honesty this is a terrible way to throw away your career. She really does need to make smarter decisions, make sure she understands WWE's drug policy inside out, and make sure the stuff she's taking will not violate the policy. She's been reckless.


By the looks of it she has a very poor work ethic and I really don't get the sense that her mind is truly into wrestling. She seems to have messed up priorities at the moment.

The RAW women's division needs the extra talent but honestly I think she is done at this point and even before the first suspension and after 3 of the horsewomen were called up she just wasn't upping her game and you could see that they were phasing her out gradually.

Her stock plummeted over the last year in the eyes of the WWE. This whole thing now is like a final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

You would think if you have any sort of prescription or doctor's note, you would send that to WWE the day you get it. So this kind of stuff doesn't happen. She can blame WWE, but it sounds like once again someone forget to send in their info on time.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She might as well get that third suspension. She's never going to win a title again with that looming over her head.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Put A fork in her, she is done now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

THIS IS MY DRUG DEN!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Yeah, I don't think this isn't her being stupid this time, she clearly wants out altogether. But she is throwing her career away for no reason, she's only 24, and a lot of companies are starting to work with WWE now.

Also, I mean she has a point. Lesnar has his shit swept under the rug, as well as Orton, twice. Reigns, Eva, and others get lambasted by the company itself. The fact that they suddenly ramped up their policies is just odd to me. Sounds like they made a ton of changes and didn't make clear on them towards talent.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



emm_bee said:


> This just gets more and more bizarre.
> 
> It's almost like she wants to get fired...


I think that's EXACTLY what she's doing. I'm sure others have worked with people before who "play the game" like this, they find little loopholes to get out of working because they're unhappy, and basically dare the company to find reasons to fire them. There's no way she didn't know whatever she did would get her suspended. And "legally" she has the prescriptions/doctors excuses to fall back on. 

Looking at recent pics of her, she's very obviously not in ring shape at all. It seems like she never plans on working for WWE again.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Pretty apparent that she either did it on purpose or is addicted to painkillers and can't help herself. She had to know the policy. Adam Rose just went through this same mess earlier in the year and it was well publicised. WWE should just give her the boot already.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige's dad comments (no I don't stalk her family like islefan I found this on Reddit lol):

"ok here we go again yes i know about my daughters suspended once again she has not failed a drugs test.
My daughter has had a long term neck injury which imo has not been dealt with. i have ask my daughter to return to UK For help with this injury as help and direction in the USA Has not been forthcoming imo. She has been in pain and out of in ring action for a fair while now and has been prescribed pain killers which apparently is against the wellness program. i feel my daughter has been let down big time in the USA and the proper care and advice needed in the position she has been in has not happened to say i am pissed off with the situation is an understatement, this is my statement i am not open to questions thankyou for your cooperation."


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Whats Saige doing in the Smashing Pumpkins zone?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Dolorian said:


> By the looks of it she has a very poor work ethic and I really don't get the sense that her mind is truly into wrestling. She seems to have messed up priorities at the moment.
> 
> *The RAW women's division needs the extra talent but honestly I think she is done at this point and even before the first suspension and after 3 of the horsewomen were called up she just wasn't upping her game and you could see that they were phasing her out gradually.*
> 
> Her stock plummeted over the last year in the eyes of the WWE.


That was a real sink or swim moment for her, and she just didn't step up. Charlotte, Sasha and Becky took it to the next level and she couldn't keep up; you've got Nattie who can survive on being a good hand, Nikki Bella who's clearly more popular and has a good work ethic and the likes of Naomi have the better attitude and clearly want to step it up. They're clearly high on Nia Jax and Dana Brooke on Raw too so she'd likely be sixth in line on that brand.

I think Paige was probably called up way too soon in the first place in all honesty, and it's gone to her head a bit.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Guys, she is taking pain killers for her fucked up neck...She says she has a prescription and note from the doctor and I have no reason to think she is lying about that. I'm 100% positive Nikki Bella took pain killers for her neck, where was her suspension? Guessing that was what her tweet about "status" was about.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Dr. Middy said:


> Yeah, I don't think this isn't her being stupid this time, she clearly wants out altogether. But she is throwing her career away for no reason, she's only 24, and a lot of companies are starting to work with WWE now.
> 
> Also, I mean she has a point. Lesnar has his shit swept under the rug, as well as Orton, twice. Reigns, Eva, and others get lambasted by the company itself. The fact that they suddenly ramped up their policies is just odd to me. Sounds like they made a ton of changes and didn't make clear on them towards talent.


As much as her recent attitude in regards to ADR has been strange, it is hard to see the WWE in a positive light in this regard because of how they have dealt with these issues based on status. And given their poor communication in regards to Network/Special payouts in the past, I wouldn't be shocked if they are just bungling the change in enforcement for their wellness policy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She wants out - WWE said "nope". She says "Phony Wellness Policy Bitches! Three strikes and I'm out."


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige may as well quit at this point and not go out like this. Something has been off about her for a while. Not sure if it's Del Rio's strokes getting to her or what.

Edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511591353679873


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Adam Rose iirc said he had a Doctor's note at the time he got suspended. He tried to appeal the suspension too iirc, but then requested his release shortly after and got it.

Orton had 2 strikes again him a few years ago, but I think he's down to 1 now. Can the same happen to Paige?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ShadowKiller said:


> Paige's dad comments (no I don't stalk her family like islefan I found this on Reddit lol):
> 
> "ok here we go again yes i know about my daughters suspended once again she has not failed a drugs test.
> My daughter has had a long term neck injury which imo has not been dealt with. i have ask my daughter to return to UK For help with this injury as help and direction in the USA Has not been forthcoming imo. She has been in pain and out of in ring action for a fair while now and has been prescribed pain killers which apparently is against the wellness program. i feel my daughter has been let down big time in the USA and the proper care and advice needed in the position she has been in has not happened to say i am pissed off with the situation is an understatement, this is my statement i am not open to questions thankyou for your cooperation."


Isn't this the same thing AJ Lee did? Like she kept disappearing from TV for "injuries", while making sure to post pics of her vacations and what not on social media, then she quit the company all together. 

I find it hard to believe. I can definitely believe WWE is taking the pick to her because they're mad at her for whatever reasons, but I also feel like she's probably bringing that on herself. The situation is really fucking weird and has been all year.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Empress said:


> Paige may as well quit at this point. Something has been off about her for a while. Not sure if it's Del Rio's strokes getting to her or what.


So because she has a prescription for pain killers due to her fucked up neck, she has a problem? What? 

I have pain killers that the military gives to me for my injured back. Do I have a problem? Paige has a very good point. This is about status. Nikki Bella wasn't suspended when she was on pain killers for her neck. Paige has been twice. Its about status.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Watch the wwe change it's Wellness Policy now to make the third strike an indefinite suspension so they can still lock you in for the length of your remaining contract.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Imagine if the Wellness Policy was as prominent during the Attitude Era :lol


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Even Flow said:


> Adam Rose iirc said he had a Doctor's note at the time he got suspended. He tried to appeal the suspension too iirc, but then requested his release shortly after and got it.
> 
> Orton had 2 strikes again him a few years ago, but I think he's down to 1 now. Can the same happen to Paige?


No. Guys like Orton get special privileges. They actually changed the rule to three suspensions because of Orton.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



StylesP1 said:


> So because she has a prescription for pain killers due to her fucked up neck, she has a problem? What?


If she didn't turn in her paperwork on time, which sounds like it could be the case, then she gets suspended. That's on her.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



StylesP1 said:


> So because she has a prescription for pain killers due to her fucked up neck, she has a problem? What?
> 
> I have pain killers that the military gives to me for my injured back. Do I have a problem? Paige has a very good point. This is about status. Nikki Bella wasn't suspended when she was on pain killers for her neck. Paige has been twice. Its about status.


I agree with the status part, but don't just take her's and her family's word as gospel either. While the WWE probably has some fault with this whole situation, that doesn't mean Paige doesn't either.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



StylesP1 said:


> Guys, she is taking pain killers for her fucked up neck...She says she has a prescription and note from the doctor and I have no reason to think she is lying about that. I'm 100% positive Nikki Bella took pain killers for her neck, where was her suspension? Guessing that was what her tweet about "status" was about.


Nikki's taking the right "pain killer" every night unlike Paige. :cena4


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



StylesP1 said:


> So because she has a prescription for pain killers due to her fucked up neck, she has a problem? What?
> 
> I have pain killers that the military gives to me for my injured back. Do I have a problem? Paige has a very good point. This is about status. Nikki Bella wasn't suspended when she was on pain killers for her neck. Paige has been twice. Its about status.


I've long thought Paige has some kind of issue going on with her. Not sure if it's drugs or something else. I stand by that assertion. 

At this point, it's obvious she wants out of the WWE and is using loopholes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Just end her misery already, Vince. She wants out and you obviously have no plans to do anything worthwhile with her going forward.

Part ways and be done with the bullshit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



StylesP1 said:


> So because she has a prescription for pain killers due to her fucked up neck, she has a problem? What?
> 
> I have pain killers that the military gives to me for my injured back. Do I have a problem? Paige has a very good point. This is about status. Nikki Bella wasn't suspended when she was on pain killers for her neck. Paige has been twice. Its about status.


I'm sure it IS about status, I don't debate that at all. But from the "company perspective" Nikki Bella is their golden boy's fuckpiece, while her mother is married to Johnny Ace, and they've been marketing the hell out of the Bellas for the past 5 years. She's basically WWE Royalty. Paige is that chick who is fucking the guy who's been fired/quit the company twice in the last 3 years, and is now skipping shows because of "drunk homeless man knife attacks", while she posts high school girl shit on social media about their relationship. 

I'm guessing it's one of those scenarios where Paige KNOWS her status with them, and that they're mad, don't like her, she's in the doghouse, etc.. So she's just rebelling against that by doing anything and everything to force WWE to act on her because she wants out. And she can play the victim card since she's right, rules only apply to people that they're mad at for whatever reason. And it's like that in any Corporate workplace, really.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Her boyfriend El Patron is behind all of this....


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Opiate addiction would explain a lot. If so she certainly wouldn't be the first person to start out with an innocent prescription and spiral completely out of control. Would also explain the weight loss. It's not as bad as coke or amphetamines when it comes to that area, but some weight loss is still common. Even on massive amounts of Diluadid I was still able to function at my job for years. It only really starts to show its severity when you run out and withdrawals kick in, which are far worse than most other drugs in that area. As a celebrity keeping a prescription probably wouldn't be much of an issue, though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

It was nice knowing you, Paige. Hopefully you'll pop up in TNA, LU, or AAA soon.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Even if the WWE does not out right fire her. Her WWE career is finished.She will never be pushed again with 2 strikes, and will forever be cemented into the Brooklyn Brawler role. She might as well get that third strike, and get it over with. Sure this mess could get her out of her contract, but it is the absolute worst way she could of went about doing it. Paige burning bridges the hell down 2016.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Sasha unfollowed her. Uh oh.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She can have 1 of her strikes removed in 18 months, if she doesn't fail another:


> D. REDEMPTION PROGRAM
> 
> A WWE talent who has “two” violations under the Policy may, subject to Medical Director approval, enter the Redemption Program. The Redemption Program is an eighteen (18) month process that requires the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Well….she’s done.

I’m not going to act like there aren’t some bullshit double standards in WWE. Brock should have been suspended. But this girl has been doing to much negative shit in the past 6 months that I can’t keep giving her the benefit of the doubt. At this point, I think she just needs to get away from WWE and frankly this business for a while.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

What a foolish young girl chucking away everything she's ever worked for for a man she's incredibly unlikely to stay with for the rest of her life


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Difference does it make? She's out and the wellness policy doesn't apply to part timers...she isn't currently working, so....why she's being tested is beyond me. WWE proved themselves as a joke with the Brock situation already.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Ahahahahahahah 

Just fire this bitch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Strategize said:


> Sasha unfollowed her. Uh oh.


Maybe WWE told her to do it. Or maybe she doesn't want to be associated with this mess of a chick.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Seems like WWE could actually be trying to help her. By giving her the option to get professional help and get clean. Despite what her brother thinks, I think WWE does care what happens with her.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Y'all act like there's no life outside WWE. Maybe she'll be happier with Papí Del Rio and would rather not be sent to Raw to job to Charlotte-Sasha -Bayley. 

I don't think three wellness suspensions will harm her elsewhere especially if she has a prescription. She can just cite that WWE has haphazard wellness rules - which they do. Besides, WWE is not above taking her back a year from now. They took Del Rio back. I will give Paige the benefit of the doubt and support her decisions. She does what she wants to do - not what you want her to do. That's empowerment and kudos to her. 

WWE to the mainstream is the Kevin Federline of companies. They aren't taken as seriously as some of you on here take it.
Furthermore, as we learned from AJ, dreams =/= reality. 'Sure, I want to be a wrestler, but then I find out there are too many backstage politics and I have to put up with Stephanie McMahon. I'm out. '

Life goes on, and I doubt she is an addict. I don't know why people are making her out to be the bad guy. WWe treats its independent contractors like shit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Don't think we'll ever see her in a wwe ring.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



StylesP1 said:


> So because she has a prescription for pain killers due to her fucked up neck, she has a problem? What?
> 
> I have pain killers that the military gives to me for my injured back. Do I have a problem? Paige has a very good point. This is about status. Nikki Bella wasn't suspended when she was on pain killers for her neck. Paige has been twice. Its about status.


You can't just ignore all of her highly erratic recent behavior. She's went from being a girl that started chasing her wrestling dream at 13 and seemed quite dedicated to that dream to what we've seen over the last few months. You see so many jokes on here about it all being for Del Rio's dick, but honestly addiction provides a far more likely cause. I say this with years of experience as an addict and also experience in the field of addiction. I could very well be wrong, but the signs are there and she just admitted to being on pain killers. This whole story is also coming from her mom. Trust me. Lying to mommy isn't something that someone with a problem has any issue doing. 

To answer your question, no, it doesn't mean you have a problem. If you're taking pain killers long term and have managed to always be able to stay within your prescribed amount, aren't running out of pills weeks early, and always asking your doctor for a higher dosage, then you can call yourself one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

"I drove 500 miles to do the test..."

Real history:

"I drove 500 miles to do the test, snorted 3 lines of la blanca with Papi and got lost getting to where I was supposed to be..."


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Strategize said:


> Sasha unfollowed her. Uh oh.


Don't blame her. Supposedly Becky unfollowed Paige on Instagram too, I guess she's tired of her bullshit too, which is kinda sad as they go way back to the independent days where Becky used to wrestle Paige's mum. Paige is just burning her bridges.

Wasn't there some story over Charlotte and Paige having heat over El Patron as well?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Becky has unfollowed her. Becky is still talking to her parents (they helped train her) but Paige basically told Becky to go fuck herself and they've fell out, from those 'in the know' here in merry old England.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

:kobelol


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige still has a job?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Becky has unfollowed her. Becky is still talking to her parents (they helped train her) but Paige basically told Becky to go fuck herself and they've fell out, from those 'in the know' here in merry old England.


:lenny2

This some soap opera shit yo hil1

Paige will end up doing porn. Calling it now. May take 10 years, but that's where she's headed. She's burning her bridges in wrestling, clearly a rampant drug abuser and once ol' Bertie drops her ass for a newer model that's where she'll turn. 

Y'all may not like it but know I speak only the truth.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Not gonna lie: Paige's backstage drama is more exciting than Raw's Women's Division.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She probably asked for her release and was denied, so she resorted to doing something like this. LOL at people who think she's addicted to painkillers or something. She's addicted to something alright, it's called getoutofyourcontractbyanymeansnecessaryitis. WWE should smarten up and cut ties with her now before she violates the Wellness Policy a 3rd time and embarrasses the company further.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

How can she be suspended if shes injured?


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Sasha and Becky have unfollowed Paige on social media? That's crazy. I'm sure more will unfollow her as this story unfolds, but the writing is on the wall and Paige is likely getting released soon enough.

It wouldn't shock me if a lot of the wrestlers in WWE/NXT take pain medication and Paige who has failed another test for taking pain meds, has been throwing Sasha and Becky name out there as the biggest offenders of taking the same drugs she got popped for, and they got wind of it somehow and they promptly unfollowed her.This is all speculation of course , but it's sad nonetheless to see Becky and Sasha subtly turn their backs on Paige.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



heel_turn said:


> Not gonna lie: Paige's backstage drama is more exciting than Raw's Women's Division.


More exciting than Smackdown's too. Sorry Becky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Becky has unfollowed her. Becky is still talking to her parents (they helped train her) but Paige basically told Becky to go fuck herself and they've fell out, from those 'in the know' here in merry old England.


:wow

Must be going down on tumblr right now.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Becky has unfollowed her. Becky is still talking to her parents (they helped train her) but Paige basically told Becky to go fuck herself and they've fell out, from those 'in the know' here in merry old England.


That figures. I know Charlotte and Paige didn't get along, but not surprised she's pissed off Sasha and Becky too. Supposedly Paige doesn't get along with many of the women nowadays.

I know Becky was good mates with Paige and can only presume tried to give her some friendly advice, only to be told to fuck off.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Not going to lie, my respect is pretty much gone for Paige at this point. The change in her overall attitude ever since she debuted is very clear to see, she's gone from a humble, very capable wrestler to someone with an ego far too big for their boots and really half assing a lot of her performances now.

She's talented but if she's not going to treat anyone else with respect then she should just leave, if her, Becky and others have fallen out then it shows how bad her attitude must have gotten.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige seems to be a fucking wreck these days, what's happened? WWE would be best just to release her.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mutant God said:


> How can she be suspended if shes injured?


Injured wrestlers have salaries, suspended wrestlers dont.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

you're better than this Paige, gonna throw away her career for some 'guy' and do what? be some housewife and wrestle in a compnay lower than the WWE, it's not like she was being jobbed out for Christs sake she was a top frikkin star, this reeks of stupidity... if she gets released i'd be so disappointed, in her, not WWE which is a change for the record books 

I am a huge Paige fan, that has been a fan of her long before she was even in NxT. I would take her over Becky, Bayley, Charlotte or Sasha but if she is trying to get herself fired i'd be pissed. She seriously is acting like a stupid little brat.

I am starting to side with WWE on why they wanted Del Rio and her apart now...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*Just fire this dickmitized dumb bitch. She's alienated the entire lockerroom with her shitty attitude. She's not needed anymore anyway.*


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Del Rio must be laying the pipe for her to throw her career away like this.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Very sad but she's done. Maybe we'll see an Impact Zone debut in 3 months by Papyrus!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*










She's done. As of now. You know how I know she's fucked up this time? Paige's GEEK squad isn't here to quickly defend her this time. Even THEY know she fucked up this time.

I can see the excuses and there really is none now. She is clearly trying to get out of her contract since she can't just leave without losing money/never wrestling outside of WWE until three years later. This is a power play to force WWE to get rid of her. About time. Looks like the women in the roster are sick of her shit too with Sasha unfollowing on Twitter and Becky unfollowing on IG.

Someone said Charlotte might be behind all this, which I wouldn't doubt since her and Paige still have beef over ADR and all. If that is the case, she's on some Jay Z-tier shit with this (never directly address your enemy but make power plays subtly to make the point know).



CretinHop138 said:


> Becky has unfollowed her. Becky is still talking to her parents (they helped train her) but Paige basically told Becky to go fuck herself and they've fell out, from those 'in the know' here in merry old England.


:sodone

Becky is like the nicest person you'll ever find so if SHE is even cutting you off then you know you fucked off.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This is pretty much Paige using the wellness policy to get out of the company and I don't know why WWE doesn't just fire her at this point. Its clear she's only doing this because of Del Rio which is stupid.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Her lack of professionalism never fails to amuse me. Seems her shitty attitude is finally starting to alienate others.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

this wellness policy is just crap..how can you suspend someone who is injuried without being stupid?

and this decision reveals WWE still want to work with Paige no? strange .


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> She's done. As of now. You know how I know she's fucked up this time? Paige's GEEK squad isn't here to quickly defend her this time. Even THEY know she fucked up this time.
> 
> I can see the excuses and there really is none now. She is clearly trying to get out of her contract since she can't just leave without losing money/never wrestling outside of WWE until three years later. This is a power play to force WWE to get rid of her. About time. Looks like the women in the roster are sick of her shit too with Sasha unfollowing on Twitter and Becky unfollowing on IG.
> 
> ...


If you ever listen to the Taz show, you'll see that it doesn't how nice of a person you are, if the WWE in their infinite petulance want to, they will force you to ice out anyone they say. Not saying this is the case with Becky, given hearsay, but this is the WWE we are talking about. I mean, I wouldn't be fucking shocked if what you are saying about Charlotte is the case... that sounds like the mindset of that company.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

The fuck has happened to her, she was on top of the world.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Someone said Charlotte might be behind all this, which I wouldn't doubt since her and Paige still have beef over ADR and all. If that is the case, she's on some Jay Z-tier shit with this (never directly address your enemy but make power plays subtly to make the point know).


Seeing the way Paige is like a 12 year old in terms of maturity, you can pretty much figure out what happened here.. You can tell that Paige is the type of person that will automatically have issues with any women her man has previously been with, so she probably found out that ADR and Charlotte hooked up before they were dating and that was the root of the problem.
What's really pathetic about Paige at this point is that both wellness violations and she had separate excuses for both and failed to take responsibly. Even Roman Reigns and Eva Marie, both who got suspended for ADD meds they had prescriptions for, took responsibility for not properly filing for the prescription exemption with the company.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige will be doing porn soon lets hope


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She completely lost her mind.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mutant God said:


> How can she be suspended if shes injured?


And she had a DR Note. FFS.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

What I don't get is if she is trying to get canned, why the feigned outrage on Twitter over it?


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Has she got a really bad ching problem or something?

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Cabanarama said:


> Seeing the way Paige is like a 12 year old in terms of maturity, you can pretty much figure out what happened here.. You can tell that Paige is the type of person that will automatically have issues with any women her man has previously been with, so she probably found out that ADR and Charlotte hooked up before they were dating and that was the root of the problem.
> What's really pathetic about Paige at this point is that both wellness violations and she had separate excuses for both and failed to take responsibly. Even Roman Reigns and Eva Marie, both who got suspended for ADD meds they had prescriptions for, took responsibility for not properly filing for the prescription exemption with the company.


You cant be serious. The WWE told Paige they can't date, which is fucked up, then they split them up in the brand split on purpose to keep them away from each other. Del Rio quits and the WWE still tells Paige they dont want her dating him. This is the same company that gave Rusev and Lana shit for announcing their marriage and who gave Punk his release forms on his wedding day. And Paige is the problem?

The only person who acts like a 12 year old child is Vince with how petty he is.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Not going to lie, my respect is pretty much gone for Paige at this point. The change in her overall attitude ever since she debuted is very clear to see, she's gone from a humble, very capable wrestler to someone with an ego far too big for their boots and really half assing a lot of her performances now.
> 
> She's talented but if she's not going to treat anyone else with respect then she should just leave, if her, Becky and others have fallen out then it shows how bad her attitude must have gotten.


My feelings exactly. I find it very sad that it has gotten to this point, I really do... I used to be a big fan.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

:flabbynsting
S T I L L E M P L O Y E D
T
I
L
L
E
M
P
L
O
Y
E
D


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Aztec Asylum said:


> My feelings exactly. I find it very sad that it has gotten to this point, I really do... I used to be a big fan.


Yeah, exactly. Paige used to be my favourite female on the roster, i loved her when she first showed up, but as time has gone past i've really soured on her, this recent turn of events is pretty much the final straw.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Haahahahahahhahhahaahha. What a fucking moron. Enjoy the indies with ADR you stupid twat.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

As a Paige fan, this sucks. Did she do it on purpose? Who's to say, really? It seems their Wellness Policy is a big joke. I think it's in her best interest to just take off. The company has been treating her like shit for a while now.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Clearly a girl with "Papi" issues.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Brollins said:


> Clearly a girl with "Papi" issues.


Besides Nattie and Charlotte, I think all them divas have that issue.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I just read her dad's statement. I understand her frustration. Neck injuries are SERIOUS SHIT, and she's not getting proper treatment for it. She got suspended for taking prescribed pain pills. What kind of cold as ice company rakes someone over the coals with that serious of an injury? I'm not saying she handled it well, but I'd be pissed if I were her too.:shrug


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

What a silly little girl.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Settle down, Bevis.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



birthday_massacre said:


> You cant be serious. The WWE told Paige they can't date, which is fucked up, then they split them up in the brand split on purpose to keep them away from each other. Del Rio quits and the WWE still tells Paige they dont want her dating him. This is the same company that gave Rusev and Lana shit for announcing their marriage and who gave Punk his release forms on his wedding day. And Paige is the problem?
> 
> The only person who acts like a 12 year old child is Vince with how petty he is.


So why would WWE have a problem with Paige dating Del Rio, but hasn't had a problem with any other female dating another wrestler? 
Every female on the main roster with the exception Eva Marie, Bayley, and Summer Rae (as far as we know) are dating, married, or have dated within the company, so why doesn't WWE have a problem with them. If Paige and ADR is the only one they've had a problem with, wouldn't you think there's a good reason for that? Let's also take note that WWE against them being together before ADR left. They've been trying to split them up since they embarrassed the company by causing a scene and getting arrested on the streets of Vegas after MITB.
WWE never punished AJ Lee for all the stuff with CM Punk, as she was still heavily pushed as the top diva up until the last day with the company.
There's nothing petty on WWE's part in this. They're seeing someone who at one point had a lot of potential that they had invested a lot in go in a horrible downward spiral, and they feel like her relationship with ADR is contributing to it.
Sidenote, you really think Vince has anything to do with this? The guy is so caught up in the business/ TV side of things that I'm sure doesn't give a shit/ has any clue about anything going on with the wrestlers personal lives, and I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't even know Paige and ADR were even dating. It's all talent relations that deals with this stuff


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Rated R™;63169401 said:


> Besides Nattie and Charlotte, I think all them divas have that issue.


Ding ding ding! Yep. Very obvious.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

it's interesting how whenever something like this happens, plenty of people who talk shit on vince and the company all the time go ahead and say things that undoubtedly would make vince smile. oh she's entitled and arrogant, she's an addict, she's stupid, she's a slut who'd rather have ADR's dick than a career in WWE, etc... exactly the kind of shit vince wants you to think about her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Cabanarama said:


> So why would WWE have a problem with Paige dating Del Rio, but hasn't had a problem with any other female dating another wrestler?
> Every female on the main roster with the exception Eva Marie, Bayley, and Summer Rae (as far as we know) are dating, married, or have dated within the company, so why doesn't WWE have a problem with them. If Paige and ADR is the only one they've had a problem with, wouldn't you think there's a good reason for that? Let's also take note that WWE against them being together before ADR left. They've been trying to split them up since they embarrassed the company by causing a scene and getting arrested on the streets of Vegas after MITB.
> WWE never punished AJ Lee for all the stuff with CM Punk, as she was still heavily pushed as the top diva up until the last day with the company.
> There's nothing petty on WWE's part in this. They're seeing someone who at one point had a lot of potential that they had invested a lot in go in a horrible downward spiral, and they feel like her relationship with ADR is contributing to it.
> Sidenote, you really think Vince has anything to do with this? The guy is so caught up in the business/ TV side of things that I'm sure doesn't give a shit/ has any clue about anything going on with the wrestlers personal lives, and I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't even know Paige and ADR were even dating. It's all talent relations that deals with this stuff


Are you denying the WWE told Paige to break up with Del Rio and did not want them dating? 

And yes Vince has something to do with this, Vince is the most petty person ever in wrestling. You can seriously be asking that question


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

My serious take:

She's a hot mess and a brat and the company is extremely shady and has been for a loooooong time. They've screwed over far smarter people with their shit in order than her.

She's not gonna win this fight.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Personally, I think some folk are being a bit harsh.

Sure, there's a point in stating that after her first suspension, she probably should have got used to the factors which can have an effect on getting suspended through the wellness policy. However, if what her father stated is true, as well as the fact that she missed a drug test which resulted in her first wellness policy strike, I don't think people can really throw out harsh comments without knowing the full details behind the curtain. She's only 24 however. Everyone makes mistakes, especially at that age. Hell, I'm 22 and continue to make a shiteload of mistakes (especially in my life, going through very hard times at the moment). It's just human. Anyone stating otherwise than that is just being a bit of a dick, in my mind.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Going by Paige's response doctor's notes and prescriptions matter not to the Wellness Policy which I find ridiculous to begin with. If it were crack cocaine or meth I would understand but not for normal prescribed drugs.

Also would you even call her a full-time performer? I can think of a certain part-timer who got off
:brock


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Chasing Yesterday said:


> Personally, I think some folk are being a bit harsh.
> 
> Sure, there's a point in stating that after her first suspension, she probably should have got used to the factors which can have an effect on getting suspended through the wellness policy. However, if what her father stated is true, as well as the fact that she missed a drug test which resulted in her first wellness policy strike, I don't think people can really throw out harsh comments without knowing the full details behind the curtain. She's only 24 however. Everyone makes mistakes, especially at that age. Hell, I'm 22 and continue to make a shiteload of mistakes (especially in my life, going through very hard times at the moment). It's just human. Anyone stating otherwise than that is just being a bit of a dick, in my mind.


Very well put (Y)

I've always liked Paige.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I'm in love with the coco.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



deepelemblues said:


> it's interesting how whenever something like this happens, plenty of people who talk shit on vince and the company all the time go ahead and say things that undoubtedly would make vince smile. oh she's entitled and arrogant, she's an addict, she's stupid, she's a slut who'd rather have ADR's dick than a career in WWE, etc... exactly the kind of shit vince wants you to think about her.


Don't. Don't even try that excuse. Paige is a grown woman who made her own choices that have its consequences and/or benefits. Yeah we all make mistakes but to do this when you JUST got out of your first wellness suspension is plain DUMB.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

So did she give the WWE a doctors note saying, FYI I am taking these pills because of my injury and the WWE suspended her or did they actually test her knowing she was on prescription pills?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Don't. Don't even try that excuse. Paige is a grown woman who made her own choices that have its consequences and/or benefits. Yeah we all make mistakes but to do this when you JUST got out of your first wellness suspension is plain DUMB.


you don't even know what she did, it's all speculation based on 2 tweets, a facebook post and a bland wwe statement :heston


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511161341046784
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511591353679873


Paige................


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I really have difficulty buying into this idea that WWE is this super evil company that is disregarding one of their performer's physical health. Not only is that not consistent with a lot of what we've seen this year alone, but that would also open them up to all kinds of PR scrutiny and legal liability, too, which doesn't seem like something they'd risk in 2016. I'd also assume there'd be all kinds of other talent rallying behind Paige if this were the case. All these other wrestlers seem to work through their various injuries with WWE without much fuss, yet somehow with Paige, it's all this big, dramatic conspiracy against her? I just have trouble buying into this persecution complex narrative she's trying to spin. It requires a lot of fairly nonsensical and bizarre assumptions about the company, the employees, and the other talent to be as one-sided as Paige is claiming this to be--Occam's razor, folks. 

I highly doubt Paige has no responsibility here, especially given all this recent drama and behavior, and that seems to be the unlikely story she's trying to sell.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This is what happens when you hand someone the top prize on their first day on the job. Where's the motivation after that? The shelf life in the women's division in the past five years has been extremely short anyway. Other people who actually want to be there will get her opportunities now. And that can't be a bad thing.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Headliner said:


> :wow
> 
> Must be going down on tumblr right now.


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Sincere said:


> I really have difficulty buying into this idea that WWE is this super evil company that is disregarding one of their performer's physical health. Not only is that not consistent with a lot of what we've seen this year alone, but that would also open them up to all kinds of PR scrutiny and legal liability, too, which doesn't seem like something they'd risk in 2016. I'd also assume there'd be all kinds of other talent rallying behind Paige if this were the case. All these other wrestlers seem to work through their various injuries with WWE without much fuss, yet somehow with Paige, it's all this big, dramatic conspiracy against her? I just have trouble buying into this persecution complex narrative she's trying to spin. It requires a lot of fairly nonsensical and bizarre assumptions about the company, the employees, and the other talent to be as one-sided as Paige is claiming this to be--Occam's razor, folks.
> 
> I highly doubt Paige has no responsibility here, especially given all this recent drama and behavior, and that seems to be the unlikely story she's trying to sell.


You have see all the lawsuits against the WWE right? They have been doing this crap for decades.

And yes Occam's razor, and that shows the WWE is in the wrong here based on their past.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Rated R™ said:


> Besides Nattie and Charlotte, I think all them divas have that issue.


Wait..

You mean Papi as in Daddy issues or Del Rio was all over the place ?


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Shes probably doing heroin


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

ADR must be laying that pipe THICK, she's ruining her career for the guy. Don't get me wrong, its not like she needs WWE, she'd make a lot of money elsewhere I imagine.


----------



## Brother Nero (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I'd like to see her in Impact. Jade vs Paige!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

How dumb has she become? It is very sickening.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Chasing Yesterday said:


> Personally, I think some folk are being a bit harsh.
> 
> Sure, there's a point in stating that after her first suspension, she probably should have got used to the factors which can have an effect on getting suspended through the wellness policy. However, if what her father stated is true, as well as the fact that she missed a drug test which resulted in her first wellness policy strike, I don't think people can really throw out harsh comments without knowing the full details behind the curtain. She's only 24 however. Everyone makes mistakes, especially at that age. Hell, I'm 22 and continue to make a shiteload of mistakes (especially in my life, going through very hard times at the moment). It's just human. Anyone stating otherwise than that is just being a bit of a dick, in my mind.


Nobody on this forum really knows what the fuck is happening. It's all just speculation. She's acting like I'd expect a girl in her 20s who is troubled to act. It always starts with "being in love" and then they start doing a lot of irrational shit and stop taking care of themselves, basically. Some young girls are just really insecure, and their romance has to be "the greatest romance ever" until it isn't, and everyone is "against them" and blah blah blah. Then they start acting out, doing stupid shit and making enemies out of friends, etc.. It doesn't make her the worst person in the world or anything, it's just very immature and predictable behavior. She'll regret it when her relationship falls apart, which it will because it's not a healthy relationship when you overcompensate so much about it. 

That doesn't necessarily mean she'll regret what's happening with the WWE. Even before ADR, she seemed like she was over wrestling. She might just need a break from it all, and maybe never wrestle again, who knows. I'm sure WWE doesn't make it easy on her, either. Since they hate ADR and most likely took a lot of that out on her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



birthday_massacre said:


> You have see all the lawsuits against the WWE right? They have been doing this crap for decades.
> 
> And yes Occam's razor, and that shows the WWE is in the wrong here based on their past.


The WWE of the past is not the WWE of the present, hence the mention of 2016. And this is exactly my point. If they are already dealing with lawsuits from the past, it would not be wise for them to open themselves up to even more that could presumably easily be avoided, in the present. So now, you're forced to make even more assumptions to buy into this theory Paige is peddling.

Occam's razor--the more assumptions (particularly of the counter-intuitive and nonsensical persuasion) you have to make for a theory to be true, the less likely it is that the theory is correct. I'd have to make a lot of assumptions, involving a lot of different people and circumstances to buy into Paige's claims here. Whereas, OTOH, the counter theory--that Paige is being irresponsible--requires a lot less assumption about a lot fewer people. So no, Occam's razor isn't on Paige's side here, nor does it "show" anything, one way or another; that's not the point of Occam's razor.

If you want to believe Paige is completely innocent and not responsible for any of her circumstances, that's fine. I'm sure you're not alone among Paige's fans. I, personally, don't see how that's a reasonable position to take, especially given all the drama that has surrounded her lately.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She got suspended again? I love Paige but this is getting ridiculous. :trips7


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

oh for fuck sake, suspended again... fpalm She's throwing her career away for nothing. Stupid girl. :deanfpalm


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She suspended again for dating Del Rio. This fucking company! :lol

- Vic


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She's gone. Shame to see because she is such a good talent but she's throwing it all away. It's to bad at 24 years old and such a good future ahead of you you'd be willing to let it all go.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Not even a month ago.





Lothario said:


> She's going to be released before she ever steps foot in a WWE ring again, neck surgery or not. The company is clearly over her and her heart clearly isn't in it anymore. Why they're delaying the inevitable and dragging this saga out instead of just getting it over with is beyond me.
> 
> Its constantly _something_ as to why she won't return. *Always* an excuse when it's clear as day the company is over her and her heart is not into the business like it was once upon a time. She's young. It happens. I don't doubt she'll return down the line. It's better you come to terms with that now and save yourself the inevitable grief, because arguing with me won't change what's been made clear since they were jobbing her to Naomi on Main Event *before* she was "injured."






islesfan13 said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. If she was going to be released it would have happened 3 weeks ago when she asked for it. This isn't some conspiracy, the injury is something I reported about since june. It's something that's been bothering her for months and she tried to avoid surgery on with pt. Surgery was her last option.



@islesfan13


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*Del Rio must be one crazy ass pipe laying machine. This can't be another case of not getting the proper paper work done on time. That ADR got her willing to do whatever it takes to follow him anywhere.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



tducey said:


> She's gone. Shame to see because she is such a good talent but she's throwing it all away. It's to bad at 24 years old and such a good future ahead of you you'd be willing to let it all go.


She can always go back, hell Vince brought back the warrior like three times.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



God Movement said:


> This is really the only way she can get out of her contract so she's going all guns blazing. Love is blind. She's ruining her career before our very eyes.
> 
> :lawler




And she's an idiot for it. The same way she got ADR is the same way she'll lose him once some ass younger and hotter than hers walks past him at some live event backstage. She's young and prone to poor decisions as a consequence. In her mind, her career wasn't going how she planned _before_ she linked up with ADR and now she's convinced herself she's living the tale of Romeo and Juliette. 


She's going to severely regret this in five to ten years after ADR gets bored and moves on to someone younger and she begins to miss those WWE checks. She'll return to the company on hands and knees with even less leverage and less support booking wise due to the bridges she's burnt over the last two years. It's going to be a brutal life lesson she'll learn the hard way. This is _not_ a CM Punk/AJ Lee situation and she'll have nowhere near the respect or lengthy leash they did and still will the moment they decide they want to do business with Vince.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I'm starting to think some of them are getting caught on purpose just to get a vacation. Paige doesn't need the money and now she'll get to sit at home for two months doing nothing.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



emm_bee said:


> This just gets more and more bizarre.
> 
> It's almost like she wants to get fired...


This is exactly what she's trying to do and the sooner her marks realise this the better. Once she leaves WWE she won't wrestle anywhere notable again. She's never been injured she's just a junkie trying to spend more time with her perro.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

hope she goes to porn when WWE cans her dumb no talent ass.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



StylesP1 said:


> Guys, she is taking pain killers for her fucked up neck...She says she has a prescription and note from the doctor and I have no reason to think she is lying about that. I'm 100% positive Nikki Bella took pain killers for her neck, where was her suspension? Guessing that was what her tweet about "status" was about.


shush logic is not allowed, obviously she is on cocaine, heroine and bath salts or a combination of three. with all 3 given to her by Del Rio.

i can't wait to see her in TNA or LU ... its going to be amazing.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



The Good said:


> I'm starting to think some of them are getting caught on purpose just to get a vacation. Paige doesn't need the money and now she'll get to sit at home for two months doing nothing.


Would be A pretty stupid way to get a extended vacation.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

2 of 3 suspensions to be fired.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Lothario said:


> And she's an idiot for it. The same way she got ADR is the same way she'll lose him once some ass younger and hotter than hers walks past him at some live event backstage. She's young and prone to poor decisions as a consequence. In her mind, her career wasn't going how she planned _before_ she linked up with ADR and now she's convinced herself she's living the tale of Romeo and Juliette.
> 
> 
> She's going to severely regret this in five to ten years after ADR gets bored and moves on to someone younger and she begins to miss those WWE checks. She'll return to the company on hands and knees with even less leverage and less support booking wise due to the bridges she's burnt over the last two years. It's going to be a brutal life lesson she'll learn the hard way. This is _not_ a CM Punk/AJ Lee situation and she'll have nowhere near the respect or lengthy leash they did and still will the moment they decide they want to do business with Vince.


You're 100% right. Personally, a woman who would so readily throw away her entire career, something she's worked her entire life for for a man she has really just recently met is a retard.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



december_blue said:


> Her parents have addressed it now:


Sounds familiar unk2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She just don't give a shit anymore lol. Not so much the actual wellness violation, but the Twitterings.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



heel_turn said:


> Not gonna lie: Paige's backstage drama is more exciting than any Raw show this year


FTFY


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

L M A O

No sympathy


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

God help her when ADR get's bored of her sugar walls and dumps her.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She's a wreck and has been for a while, highly ignorant of her. This is only the beginning as well.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Speaking from experience,* this is the result of someone with no more fucks to give and let their ego go over her head*. I can relate to what Paige is doing. I did the exact the same at her age. 

In my head, I thought "if my employer wants me around, then they would turn a blind eye to it. And if they don't, I probably don't belong there" 

I never quit a job in my life but I would stop giving a fuck and wait for the day I was fired. I thought "well if I just quit, then it would me MY fault. I'm not a quitter. If they fire me, it's probably because they don't want me there anyway. It's THEIR fault. Fuck them. I deserve better." Thats how rationalized it back then and I burned some bridges because I let my ego go over my head. 

Based on Paige's twitter comments, she probably feels this way. Her parents are doing damage control.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Oh god. I can see Paige is about to become in the same league as AJ around here. And Del Rio will be credited with "making her leave".


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She must be either in a lot of pain and they're not recognising that she has a prescription for these pain killers or she just really wants out of this contract. 

I think both personally.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785589973424758785
:lol


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785589973424758785
> :lol


Hey, at least she's having a good time. I don't know if she is on opiates ,but it helps to mute the background noise in life so you don't give a fuck. Lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*Come back to Norwich babe.*


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Wait... Is that... What is the Anti-Knockout Page doing in the Impact Zone?!!

Seriously though. No one cares about Paige anymore. The Women's division, both Raw and SDL are pretty stacked and doing just fine without her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

_*I am washing my hands on this one. I can't even defend Paige anymore. I get it you need pills to heal your neck issues but how the fuck do get two woman wrestlers in the company that you were cool with to unfollow your ass on social media. I am done. *_


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> God help her when ADR get's bored of her sugar walls and dumps her.



The funny thing is I noticed zero mention of Paige on ADR's instagram page. I couldn't find anything LOL. While for Paige, the opposite holds true. She is tagging him on random pictures and mentioning how much she misses him every chance she gets.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785589973424758785
> :lol












Sheesh. This bitch thinks she's on some Degrassi shit. What cringe.

Saw this on the Squared Circle and had to laugh :lol



> WWE Studios presents: The Self-Destruction of Paige
> 
> "Said it was her house, she never drew a dime..."
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Bet ya it's Oxycontin or Percocets

Looks like even if you need them for a prolonged period in WWE it doesn't matter they're not allowed.

Her and Del Rio both take them, that's what their relationship is based off of.

And you can't tell someone who has an Opiod habit to stop taking them, it's a terrible addiction.

Del Rio's stabbing was proably buying Oxy's off some random dude who then tried to Rob him, hence all the odd stories he keeps switching about what really happend.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Paige Suspended 60 Days for Another Wellness Violation*

I had a feeling this would end up happening after she started making so many appearances outside WWE programming. 

The whole Del Rio thing just made everything worse, and I don't blame him for dating her at all tbh. It's all on Paige, she seems obsessed, has already gotten a couple tattoos about Del Rio, posts about him non stop on social media... it's like I'm following a high school chick who's "in love". 

I can only imagine what'll happen when Del Rio gets bored of her, by her actions it looks like she'll fall into some deep depression or something. Now it just seems like she really doesn't care whether she's fired or not as long as she gets to spend time with Del Rio. Such a shame, I hope she turns around but I don't see it happening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*









What a lady balls Paige!!!
Keep expressing yourself, I'm going to follow her at any promotion...:smile2:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Just read what paige's dad said. I knew it was Oxy's or Percs before even reading her dads statement.

She has an Opiod addiction, it's plain as fuk to see.

WWE wants talent off the pain meds as soon as possible so as not to have them become addicts, which is fair enough.
But Del Rio and Paige both obviously enjoy the Opiates more than their careers.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I am washing my hands on this one. I can't even defend Paige anymore. I get it you need pills to heal your neck issues but how the fuck do get two woman wrestlers in the company that you were cool with to unfollow your ass on social media. I am done. *_


Who unfollowed her?


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Everyone is so quick to hate and blame Paige. WWE are being fucking cunts to her. They wanted Paige/ADR relationship to end, WWE is pissy ADR opted to leave so they're taking it out on Paige, along with the fact how she also wanted to leave the company, as well. Paige is/was going to get jobbed out and punished if/when she returns/returned. Fuck WWE. Let Paige out of her contact. If she is indeed trying to get fired, who can blame her.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



embarassed fan said:


> The funny thing is I noticed zero mention of Paige on ADR's instagram page. I couldn't find anything LOL. While for Paige, the opposite holds true. She is tagging him on random pictures and mentioning how much she misses him every chance she gets.


In all fairness most guys ignore their girlfriends soppy posts... But she does seem a tad clingy and obsessive. 

That girls is as crazy as she is gorgeous.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



fifty_ said:


> I had a feeling this would end up happening after she started making so many appearances outside WWE programming.
> 
> The whole Del Rio thing just made everything worse, and I don't blame him for dating her at all tbh. It's all on Paige, she seems obsessed, has already gotten a couple tattoos about Del Rio, posts about him non stop on social media... it's like I'm following a high school chick who's "in love".


These are all strong indicators of someone abusing Opiates.

Bad decision after bad decision.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



foc said:


> Everyone is so quick to hate and blame Paige. WWE are being fucking cunts to her. *They wanted Paige/ADR relationship to end, WWE is pissy ADR opted to leave so they're taking it out on Paige, along with the fact how she also wanted to leave the company, as well. Paige is/was going to get jobbed out and punished if/when she returns/returned*. Fuck WWE. Let Paige out of her contact. If she is indeed trying to get fired, who can blame her.


All conjecture.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Itami said:


> Who unfollowed her?


Becky and Sasha


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Wonder if she got some of that ADR medical cocaine.

All jokes at side it sucks for her. At this point I'm wondering if she's trying to get released on purpose to be with ADR.

And if the WWE is taking it out on her can she sue them? If she got suspended for taking prescription medications for her injuries then why is there a need for suspension. If that's the case I hope she takes them to court and expose them.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She seriously comes off as a girl who can't go without being in a relationship and will ignore her own values/decisions, especially now that she's with a respectable guy. 

What a disappointment. Her attitude and personality, generally...she has no class whatsoever. And here I thought she was a smart and laidback girl when I first saw her in FCW. Overrated worker too.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



T0M said:


> All conjecture.


Right.

Because WWE doesn't have a history of being petty and taking shit out other people when someone leaves. You can't get much lower or petty then firing someone on their wedding day. 

WWE also hates talents being in relationships who isn't Cena/Nikki. Not hard to believe that Vince is so much of a cunt that he tries to break up relationships.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

When is she going to Lucha where they can have her character in a more TV-MA situation, more fitting than Unicorn PG WWE.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> In all fairness most guys ignore their girlfriends soppy posts... But she does seem a tad clingy and obsessive.
> 
> That girls is as crazy as she is gorgeous.


So... not very crazy then


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She'll be released. She'll probs do a shoot interview. She'll say bad things about the company. She'll follow Del Rio around from company to company. He will realize she's crazy and dump her. She'll continue to go psycho and won't ever be seen again.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Reotor said:


> Becky and Sasha




How did you guys find out? Is there a way to see when someone unfollows another user or something? (Aside from checking their long followers list)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



foc said:


> Right.
> 
> *Because WWE doesn't have a history of being petty and taking shit out other people when someone leaves.* You can't get much lower or petty then firing someone on their wedding day.
> 
> *WWE also hates talents being in relationships who isn't Cena/Nikki.* Not hard to believe that Vince is so much of a cunt that he tries to break up relationships.


Wow. You really think WWE is that petty? They never valued ADR that much to begin with. So I don't see why they would be punishing Paige for him leaving. She is a grown woman and made a questionable decision, and is now suspended for it. Details are scarce right now, but clearly they have an issue with what she's taking. 

That's a stretch since most of the divas are married or dating talent. Aside from Lana/Rusev, WWE really has no problem with any couple, nor have they tried to split them up. Which the only reason Lana/Rusev got in trouble was because they ruined a storyline when their engagement leaked.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Sad part is she clearly has no guidance. The mom may actually be more of an idiot than the 24 year old. That's depressing beyond words.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



fifty_ said:


> How did you guys find out? Is there a way to see when someone unfollows another user or something? (Aside from checking their long followers list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know tbh, that's what I read on wreddit and cageside seats.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

22 Pages and no sign of Islefan or Regent white knighting? I'm really disappointed I was really looking forward to seeing how they defended this one. 



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, exactly. Paige used to be my favourite female on the roster, i loved her when she first showed up, but as time has gone past i've really soured on her, this recent turn of events is pretty much the final straw.


Pretty much agree I'm washing my hands of Paige I've tried to defend her in the past but I can't do it anymore whether this is her fault or WWE's fault she's clearly lost interested in entertaining and she just keeps going backwards when Becky, Charlotte and Sasha came up Paige should have been upping her game because she finally had people to work at a high level who she knew from NxT but instead she regressed and just seems to accept life as a "Diva" just when the business moved away for the branding and she's got left behind, hell even Nikki Bella(injured for most the year) the quintessential diva has adapted within the new era and it's a shame Paige didn't put in that same work ethic too.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Reotor said:


> Becky and Sasha


I've always wondered how people find this type of info out....like do some people seriously check who they're following and remember who is gone from list? lmao


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

If Paige is let go hope to see her and ADR both end up in TNA cutting a promo together, trashing the fuck out of WWE.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Maybe Paige should have asked Brock Lesnar for advice to getting out of her abusive contract...
But I remember Brock faced hard times in the court against WWE in order to work again while getting out of his abusive contract...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



foc said:


> Right.
> 
> Because WWE doesn't have a history of being petty and taking shit out other people when someone leaves. You can't get much lower or petty then firing someone on their wedding day.
> 
> WWE also hates talents being in relationships who isn't Cena/Nikki. Not hard to believe that Vince is so much of a cunt that he tries to break up relationships.


Can you Punk fanboys let that go. He walked out on the company. He wasn't coming back, he quit. Who cares when you got the papers. Punk knew they where coming eventually. Just stop :cmj2

We get WWE is evil. there always in the wrong and the wrestler are always right. :Out


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Wow. You really think WWE is that petty? They never valued ADR that much to begin with. So I don't see why they would be punishing Paige for him leaving. She is a grown woman and made a questionable decision, and is now suspended for it. Details are scarce right now, but clearly they have an issue with what she's taking.
> 
> That's a stretch since most of the divas are married or dating talent. Aside from Lana/Rusev, WWE really has no problem with any couple, nor have they tried to split them up. Which the only reason Lana/Rusev got in trouble was because they ruined a storyline when their engagement leaked.


Are you for real? WWE is petty as fuck. Do we have to list all of the petty shit they've done to people over the yrs.

If WWE never valued ADR then why did they even bring him back in the first place? Can't blame him for taking their big offer despite his run being totally forgettable and complete shit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



colin922 said:


> Are you for real? WWE is petty as fuck. Do we have to list all of the petty shit they've done to people over the yrs.
> 
> If WWE never valued ADR then why did they even bring him back in the first place? Can't blame him for taking their big offer despite his run being totally forgettable and complete shit.


I agree WWE has done shady things in the past. For sure. But I just don't think they cared enough about ADR leaving this time around to punish Paige for it with a suspension. That's just nonsense.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Can you Punk fanboys let that go. He walked out on the company. He wasn't coming back, he quit. Who cares when you got the papers. Punk knew they where coming eventually. Just stop :cmj2
> 
> We get WWE is evil. there always in the wrong and the wrestler are always right. :Out


Just to correct you i'm not a Punk fan. 

Speaking of fanboys. WWE is always in the right while talent is always in the wrong. WWE has never, ever, fucked anyone over.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



God Movement said:


> So... not very crazy then


Don't lie to yourself dude, you know you would punch an old lady in the face if it meant you could dry hump her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Lothario said:


> Sad part is she clearly has no guidance. The mom may actually be more of an idiot than the 24 year old. That's depressing beyond words.


Paige's mom clearly wants to be her BFF. They'll both learn the hard way what's wrong with that. 

And yes, Paige's social media posts are cringe AF. She acts like a tumblr girl.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

While I think BOTH WWE and Paige share the blame in this, it's a sad situation any way you look at it. She's still a young girl in so many ways and making stupid mistakes is part of that. Hopefully one day she'll mature into the grown woman some folks seem to think she already is, and make better decisions.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



foc said:


> Right.
> 
> Because WWE doesn't have a history of being petty and taking shit out other people when someone leaves. You can't get much lower or petty then firing someone on their wedding day.
> 
> WWE also hates talents being in relationships who isn't Cena/Nikki. Not hard to believe that Vince is so much of a cunt that he tries to break up relationships.


A lot of things are not hard to believe in life. Doesn't make them true, however.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

How tragic. The Boss and Becky unfollowed Paige on social media :maury :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Itami said:


> I've always wondered how people find this type of info out....like do some people seriously check who they're following and remember who is gone from list? lmao


There's a 'followers you know' section on a twitter. If someone was following Becky and Sasha and Paige, the former two must have shown on that section before and now don't.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Empress said:


> Paige's mom clearly wants to be her BFF. They'll both learn the hard way what's wrong with that.
> 
> And yes, Paige's social media posts are cringe AF. She acts like a tumblr girl.


The social media posts remind me so much of girls I've known, and the cause of them is usually one part drugs, one part rebellious (or so they want it to be) romantic relationship, and one part mommy/daddy issues. They alienate all of their friends, and then when the relationship blows up they're left in shambles because they practically gave their whole life to it. 

Any relationship that causes you to make weekly or daily "I LOVE THEM SO MUCH" posts on social media is one that is really, really, really doomed.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

It seems like a lot of guys want to leave WWE. It's just not the company that it used to be.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Like I said before at other topics, I'm sure both Paige and Alberto know it isn't properly about their love relationship.
I'm sure bothe of them knows their romance could end, let's say next week and is not about it... It's about defending themselves and expressing what's wrong in their work enviroment...

We know both Bellatinas twins are happily engaged to the most popular wrestler of this decade and the wrestler who has been face of the company since 2005.
The Bellatinas were always chosen girls by Vince McMahon and their relationships with those guys must have been well received in the company for that.

But when the latino wrestler Alberto put his attention in Paige, that wasn't well received by them, because Alberto was always disliked by HHH, while Paige was a popular wrestler.
I'm sure that in the eyes of guys like HHH and Michael Hayes and maybe Vince too Alberto should have been in a relationship with Alicia Fox, Ember Moon, but NEVER Paige...
You know why, uh?
And when Paige started to express her relationship with Alberto was the moment when Stephanie and HHH decided to demote Paige to a jobber.

That's why I can't blame Alberto for leaving WWE and Paige for trying to do the same.
After all Paige contract is up until 2019, obviously after bullshit like that, she would like to wrestle in other place, or maybe return to England.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Who cares?

Paige has become irrelevant in the WWE, since... Ummmm, whenever it was that we last saw her on screen.

The funny thing, is that if the WWE fire her, she'll more than likely be deported back to the UK within the year. Unless she hides out in Del Rio's drug stash in Meh-hi-ko, because they don't seem to care for immigration status there. Her career is already over, which is sad, but in other ways she's done it to herself.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RIGHT after her first suspension. She clearly doesn't care. RIP to her career. What an idiot...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I guess the only silver lining to this will be the big push on Raw and Total Divas Emma will get once Paige is future endeavored. I can't think of a better replacement and you have to love the irony


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



World's Best said:


> RIGHT after her first suspension. She clearly doesn't care. RIP to her career. What an idiot...


RIP her career? lol are you guys stupid? she will be picked up by TNA or LU or hell even wrestle in japan as soon as her non-compete bullshit time is up.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Ecoces said:


> RIP her career? lol are you guys stupid? she will be picked up by TNA or LU or hell even wrestle in japan as soon as her non-compete bullshit time is up.


Hell, she could not even wrestle and just do signings and appearances and still cash out. People are acting like she's gonna be begging for change on the corner.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

LOL, what a bust. She was pretty much pushed as the next big thing in the women's division out of the gate and has pissed it all away.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Ricky Knight(her father) said it was for Pain Killers(prescribred for neck injury),so,if he's telling the truth that's bullshit by WWE.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Someone's getting fired.

In b4 future endeavored.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



World's Best said:


> RIGHT after her first suspension. She clearly doesn't care. RIP to her career. What an idiot...


She's broken Evan Bourne's record of shortest time between suspensions. So that's something.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Hell, she could not even wrestle and just do signings and appearances and still cash out. People are acting like she's gonna be begging for change on the corner.


Porn is another option.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



colin922 said:


> Porn is another option.


THIS IS MY CUM!!!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She'll get picked up by another fed. Not like she'll be done with pro wrestling....but it's flat out retarded b/c the wwe is where you make bank. Regardless of how we may feel about the WWE it is still currently the top of the mountain.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Del Rio's dick must be laughing right now


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Haha shes sounds so fucking dumb in her tweets 

Can't wait till Del Rio dumps her ass



rocknblues81 said:


> It seems like a lot of guys want to leave WWE. It's just not the company that it used to be.


Yeah so lets do drugs to get fired!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Liger!Liger! said:


> Ricky Knight(her father) said it was for Pain Killers(prescribred for neck injury),so,if he's telling the truth that's bullshit by WWE.


If you need to take painkillers that are prohibited by the wellness policy, you need to go through the WWE approved doctors (for ease of paperwork, to be able to alert the company that does their drug testing ahead of tests, etc) and go through proper channels. Sounds like she didn't do that, hence the drug test failure.


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Del Rio is a legend baybaaaay! Don't really care about todays women's division, but based on all the sigs, i wonder what would happen to the forum if Del Rio and Becky Lynch have a relationship.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Very Interesting Bind Item; Wonder Who It's About....

Today’s Blind Items – Pay Your Dealer

One of my pieces of advice that celebrities would be good to heed is to pay your dealer


. Bad things happen when you don’t. It doesn’t matter who you are, eventually you are going to have to pay. Oh, sure if you are this foreign born A- list celebrity in her roped corner of the entertainment world you can sleep with your dealer for awhile in order not to pay, but that only lasts a short time. Eventually they find someone else who can’t pay and wants to trade and you are replaced. The next thing you know you agree to do a little courier run using your status and you promise yourself you will just do it one time. That one time becomes two or three because your habit keeps growing. Then, the unthinkable. You lose your status and can’t make the courier runs but still have your habit. One drug dealer cuts you off so you move to the next and the next. At this point, you owe several dealers but haven’t told your celebrity boyfriend. When they come calling he is caught in the crossfire. You go into hiding. The thing is you can’t hide for long because your addiction is so bad. My guess is you will end up dead. Either of an overdose or from crossing the wrong people.

Source: 
http://crazydaysandnights.net/2016/10/todays-blind-items-pay-your-dealer.html


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

The funny thing is that they need her more than she needs them :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



moggy said:


> The funny thing is that they need her more than she needs them :lol :lol :lol


Right.................anyone can take her spot. :ghost


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She's gonna be future endeavored unfortunately. And if she has a neck injury, depending on the severity, she might need to consider taking time off to rehabilitate...or retire.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Time to close the book...on Paige...


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



tommo010 said:


> 22 Pages and no sign of* Islefan or Regent* white knighting? I'm really disappointed I was really looking forward to seeing how they defended this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much agree I'm washing my hands of Paige I've tried to defend her in the past but I can't do it anymore whether this is her fault or WWE's fault she's clearly lost interested in entertaining and she just keeps going backwards when Becky, Charlotte and Sasha came up Paige should have been upping her game because she finally had people to work at a high level who she knew from NxT but instead she regressed and just seems to accept life as a "Diva" just when the business moved away for the branding and she's got left behind, hell even Nikki Bella(injured for most the year) the quintessential diva has adapted within the new era and it's a shame Paige didn't put in that same work ethic too.



That is because they are probably in the megathread doing it.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ChicagoFit said:


> Very Interesting Bind Item; Wonder Who It's About....
> 
> Source:
> http://crazydaysandnights.net/2016/10/todays-blind-items-pay-your-dealer.html


Hardly subtle. If the very content of the site doesn't set off any red flags, anyone can send in "tips" and the site has been caught in lies in the past.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

According to the WWE doctors, Ibuprofen fixes everything!

- Vic


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I'm crying. I never imagine this kind of situation would ever happen when it was 3 years ago. Back then I believe this girl would have legendary career waiting for her for decade to come.


I think she trying to get release but I'm not confident about it. Especially considered how bad relationship she had with WWE. But whatever she should get out of them ASAP and start new life outside of WWE. She is talented I'm sure if she want to she will find success elsewhere whatever its about wrestling or other career.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Just fire her already.


----------



## Siddinger (Aug 15, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

what a drama...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



annieadd said:


> Hardly subtle. If the very content of the site doesn't set off any red flags, anyone can send in "tips" and the site has been caught in lies in the past.


It's a gossip site, of course one would be a silly goose believing everything on any gossip (or news site if we're being honest...). I will say that this particular site has a very good track record compared to most but that should not be construed as an endorsement of the validity blind item I shared. Time will tell. I actually question if it's referring to who you think it is because she's by no means A- list....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ChicagoFit said:


> Very Interesting Bind Item; Wonder Who It's About....
> 
> Today’s Blind Items – Pay Your Dealer
> 
> ...












I fucking KNEW it. This bitch has a severe drug/pill addiction and isn't owing up her to her end of the deal with her dealers. She is putting ADR in the crossfire here too. She is going to end up dead or severely damaged at this rate if this is what she is really up to.

WWE needs to cut ties with her now before its too late.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ChicagoFit said:


> Very Interesting Bind Item; Wonder Who It's About....
> 
> Today’s Blind Items – Pay Your Dealer
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao fucking moron Paige is.




moggy said:


> The funny thing is that they need her more than she needs them :lol :lol :lol


lel at thinking WWE needs any diva.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ChicagoFit said:


> It's a gossip site, of course one would be a silly goose believing everything on any gossip (or news site if we're being honest...). I will say that this particular site has a very good track record compared to most but that should not be construed as an endorsement of the validity blind item I shared. Time will tell. I actually question if it's referring to who you think it is because she's by no means A- list....


You're right, but people will still take the entire thing at face value. And the site hasn't had a decent reputation for blind items in years, since the site owner was exposed as a liar. 

The item essentially says the person is A- list in the microcosm of wrestling, which would be true of Paige.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

It's very clear what has happened. Paige (and possibly ADR) is an addict...whether that happened due to her injury and taking pain killers over time, OR because of an addiction triggered by her relationship with ADR, the fact remains that she has changed significantly since their relationship ignited. She has shown aggression towards the company that pays her dearly, she has lost weight, displayed a reckless attitude, and is now playing the "blame game" (which is what most addicts tend to do). Of course, her parents will stick up for her, just as my grandmother did for her 52-year old cocaine addict son (an uncle of mine), who used to let the air out of his mother's tires and tell her he needed money to buy new ones because people in town were "slashing them" to get back at the family...for whatever reason.

Brock, Roman, Orton, Sasha, and I'm sure any other exception she may be talking about won't be shown the door because they are not ADDICTS. Lesnar didn't show up with bottles of Oxy and weighing 45 pounds less, and none of them (or anyone else she likely mentioned, for that matter) did a 180 and displayed such changes.

In regards to the WWE moving forward, there's no loss here. Paige should be coveting her career, at this point, and the fact that she still has a job, instead of lashing out for her mistakes. The world can come down on you hard, without warning, and it really doesn't matter who you are. Ask Chyna.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Del Rio must have a magic dick.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Fearless Maryse said:


> Del Rio must have a magic dick.


He fucked Charlotte too. Dude is a pimp fo sho.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

And this is all so hilarious.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This is getting a little messy.

I can't imagine that Paige will be with the company much longer to be honest. Nobody really knows what's going on, but the fact is that she's been suspended and she's quite obviously and vocally not happy about it. She's criticized the company on social media and it'll be very difficult to repair any kind of relationship between the two. If what Paige is saying is true, then it's unfair and she's rightfully miffed about it. But who knows at this point.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I am washing my hands on this one. I can't even defend Paige anymore. I get it you need pills to heal your neck issues but how the fuck do get two woman wrestlers in the company that you were cool with to unfollow your ass on social media. I am done. *_


Who unfollowed her?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Given too much too early. Cut ties, move on. Either she proves herself elsewhere or she becomes some waster.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

december_blue said:


> If you need to take painkillers that are prohibited by the wellness policy, you need to go through the WWE approved doctors (for ease of paperwork, to be able to alert the company that does their drug testing ahead of tests, etc) and go through proper channels. Sounds like she didn't do that, hence the drug test failure.


You can't just come up with a prescription after getting busted. There's plenty of bullshit you go through BEFORE you can take prescribe medication wwe. Adam rose tried the same thing and failed. Roman just manned up and apologized, cuz there's nothing you can do about it. Wwe owns your ass and they decide what goes into your body.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

_*Well, what a strange turn of events, Paige is a druggie, now I got my tea. Goodbye Paige. *_


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> She's broken Evan Bourne's record of shortest time between suspensions. So that's something.


Didn't he get released before his suspension was up? He also did the same shit on twitter.

At this point, even if she returns, she will be a jobber. I doubt she will accept that kind of position. So it's safe to say shes done with WWE.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Doc said:


> Who unfollowed her?


The Boss was one. Sasha I mean. Supposedly.

Anyway, as much of a fan as I am of Paige in the ring, this drama is becoming too much.

With all the talent the women's roster has now(Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Alexa, Nia, Naomi, etc etc), Paige has to step it up if she wants to compete and instead all we're getting is drama. Naturally I want her to recover from her injury 100% but all this shit happening around it is just...ugh.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige is just a stupid little kid.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mordecay said:


> Oh Paige, What the hell happened to you?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Interesting what Papi ADR had to say on Taz show, he changed the stabbing story yet again, saying he got stabbed while he tried to "defend her honor" and he was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Then he pretty much said that the rumors that they are trying to keep them apart are true. Also, at the end of the interview he wanted Paige to join them to "talk trash" but Taz said she couldn't do it, at what ADR said "we are working on it". This basically confirms that she probably is trying everything on her power to get released. This is just a screwed up situation


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mordecay said:


> Interesting what Papi ADR had to say on Taz show, he changed the stabbing story yet again, saying he got stabbed while he tried to "defend her honor" and he was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Then he pretty much said that the rumors that they are trying to keep them apart are true. Also, at the end of the interview he wanted Paige to join them to "talk trash" but Taz said she couldn't do it, at what ADR said "we are working on it". This basically confirms that she probably is trying everything on her power to get released. This is just a screwed up situation


I'm telling you EL Patron is behind everything....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

People need to quit acting like Paige isn't making her own decisions. Yeah, her problems may have gotten accelerated faster since being with ADR but she is grown up to know right and wrong. People acting like ADR is controlling Paige need to quit white knighting for a potential druggie who has no self control and is throwing her career away for some dick and pills.

Paige and ADR truly are the Whitney and Bobby of pro wrestling right now. :heston


----------



## BKendrickBestITW (Aug 13, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I hate to say it but her and Del Rio look like that couple that does coke...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

seriously fuck her.
1000 different girls wishes they can be where she is and she is throwing it all away. it's her life, but she should be a bit more grateful.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

??
she's in the company to give them more money,why do you talk about more gratefulness? it's a business..you accept all what your boss asks you in your job? if yes,you're a bloody cretin or a boot licker,make your choice..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Paige and ADR truly are the Whitney and Bobby of pro wrestling right now. :heston


:lol :lol :lol.....maybe so


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This entire situation is getting more bizarre by the day...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



annieadd said:


> You're right, but people will still take the entire thing at face value. And the site hasn't had a decent reputation for blind items in years, since the site owner was exposed as a liar.
> 
> The item essentially says the person is A- list in the microcosm of wrestling, which would be true of Paige.


Then why is the site right so gosh darn often?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Her brother is standing by the neck excuse, said she's waiting to get surgery and was prescribed pain killers. But the thing is, it's a private doctor as WWE must not be taking this neck stuff seriously. I don't know what to say on stuff like this. Just like the Punk situation, that's a dude who didn't do drugs at all, but was having health issues that he claims WWE ignored, so he had to go to his own doctor. Is it possible she really does have neck issues? It is, she's been wrestling since she was a teenager. I'm sure there's more to it than her alleged injury. 

I'll just put it like this, if you're trying to get your employer to take your work-related injuries seriously, then a good idea would be to NOT spam your social media with posts of you being on vacation and doing this and doing that, everything BUT working. Just a thought. That would piss ANY employer (and your coworkers) off.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Dammit Paige!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I don't get why everybody is saying she's burning a bridge. Unless you're Jeff Jarrett there are no bridges to burn. You can sue them, curse their name, mock all of them, and as long as you're willing to come back they will have you. 

The McMahon's seem to to take thing less personal than the performers more often than not. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



tommo010 said:


> 22 Pages and no sign of Islefan or Regent white knighting? I'm really disappointed I was really looking forward to seeing how they defended this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much agree I'm washing my hands of Paige I've tried to defend her in the past but I can't do it anymore whether this is her fault or WWE's fault she's clearly lost interested in entertaining and she just keeps going backwards when Becky, Charlotte and Sasha came up Paige should have been upping her game because she finally had people to work at a high level who she knew from NxT but instead she regressed and just seems to accept life as a "Diva" just when the business moved away for the branding and she's got left behind, hell even Nikki Bella(injured for most the year) the quintessential diva has adapted within the new era and it's a shame Paige didn't put in that same work ethic too.


Agreed with everything you said. 
Hell I'm even enjoying Nikki Bella's current face run and I always believed her best work would as a heel as she's easy to hate. She's on of the few of the old guard that's adapted to the current direction of the women's division better than others.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She has a neck issue why is she having an issue getting it bloody fixed?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



RapShepard said:


> I don't get why everybody is saying she's burning a bridge. Unless you're Jeff Jarrett there are no bridges to burn. You can sue them, curse their name, mock all of them, and as long as you're willing to come back they will have you.
> 
> The McMahon's seem to to take thing less personal than the performers more often than not.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


I don't doubt about Vince. Seem like he is a kind of guy who could put his ego aside if it needed. Real problem is Triple H as in my belief. He is a guy who start all this problem at first place.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige's 2 brothers have commented on suspension saying it's total BS.

https://www.facebook.com/zakkiboi/posts/10155296581527598



> Zak Bevis shared Roy Bevis's post.
> Yesterday at 9:55am ·
> 
> OK let's make this public shall we....
> ...





> Roy Bevis
> Yesterday at 9:32am ·
> 
> Cause she took pain killers what aren't on the well being policy,,her necked fooked at 24 be nice if they worried about her more,feel free to share


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Like I said, you can't sit there telling your company that you're in constant pain with a serious neck injury, and then post your vacations and attendance at broadway shows on social media. What employer is going to take you seriously?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Reading the comments from her family makes my brain hurt (and not because of the content). Why do they talk/type like that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Pummy said:


> I don't doubt about Vince. Seem like he is a kind of guy who could put his ego aside if it needed. Real problem is Triple H as in my belief. He is a guy who start all this problem at first place.


I don't really think that will be an issue. He's still moving out of talent mode. Im sure the next 4-5 he'll probably be fully retired. Plus you have to remember a lot of these HHH beefs seem to be very one sided. I don't doubt he'd be willing to sweet talk them long enough to sign. Plus Paige is one of his, he'll probably want her back because because he probably genuinely likes her and because he doesn't want someone failing that bad on his resume.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This makes a ton of sense. And makes a great case for why (if everything that's been said is true) she failed the wellness policy.



> One of the big news stories in pro wrestling so far this week is WWE suspending Paige (real name Saraya-Jade Bevis for her second violation of their Talent Wellness Program just a few weeks after her previous 30 day suspension ended. Paige and her loved starting speaking openly about the suspension almost right away, with Paige tweeting (I’ve fixed her formatting for clarity’s sake)”Same shit different day. Kids…Please don’t get prescriptions or doctors notes. Not acceptable.” and “Rules apply depending on your status.” Her boyfriend, Alberto El Patron/Alberto Del Rio, quickly chimed in to back up her story, with her father, Ricky Knight, and brothers, Zak and Roy, all posting on Facebook that she was flagged for doctor-prescribed painkillers.
> 
> So, what makes this a violation? First, let’s reexamine the key section of what Zak wrote:
> _
> ...


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Some people are just utter fucking poison for each other. It doesn't matter what they do, it's just doomed to be a disaster. That seems to be Paige and Del Rio. The best thing they could do it get the hell away from each other and stay away. Paige has real talent, I would really hate to see her piss it all away.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Kabraxal said:


> This entire situation is getting more bizarre by the day...


Better than anything on Raw right now. :draper2


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I've always wondered how high up the painkiller ladder the WWE doctors are allowed to prescribe as far as take home goes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I can't help but think this is all intentional on her part to get out of WWE. I always wondered why unhappy talent never tried this but I heard Meltzer say earlier he knows of two that have and it didn't work.

I can't imagine this not working. She's gone by the end of the year, perhaps by even the end of the month. Looking forward to her shoot interview.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige gonna Paige. aige


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*People don't do this on purpose because it hurts their reputation and it hurts their marketability. No one wants to be known as a drug user because of how much hurt it can do to them financially. And you also have to consider that some of these performers actually want to be role models to kids...yeah imagine that. *


----------



## HJKettle (Nov 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

That'll be that then. Shame, she had potential.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



december_blue said:


> This makes a ton of sense. And makes a great case for why (if everything that's been said is true) she failed the wellness policy.


If she's in agony 24/7 and popping painkillers like candy then fair enough WWE probably had to suspend her i mean it sucks for her but if it saves her from an addiction its good right?


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I thought it was mandatory trip to a rehab facility or termination for talent who failed their second test. I'm 99% sure that Umaga was released because he refused to go to rehab. If she refuses rehab shouldn't she be released?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



paladin errant said:


> ??
> she's in the company to give them more money,why do you talk about more gratefulness? it's a business..you accept all what your boss asks you in your job? if yes,you're a bloody cretin or a boot licker,make your choice..


fpalm

Delete your account


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

i would put money on her not having any real neck issue and she's made it up to continue taking Opiates (which would explain her going to a private doctor after WWE docs told her she doesn't need to be on Oxycontin any longer).

This is what ppl addicted to pain pills do.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*










YAY DRUGS


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Right or wrong, she only tightened the rope by sending those tweets out. WWE's not a democracy, and no different than any other job; you do things their way, or you go somewhere else. Hope she tightens up and we don't read about her OD on here someday in the not too distant future.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Well, if this is true I'm more than worried about her, she needs help and apparently doesn't want to accept it


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Well, that's the end of that.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mordecay said:


> Well, if this is true I'm more than worried about her, she needs help and apparently doesn't want to accept it


:heston 

The wwe never has disclosed test results due to privacy lol, this is serious...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Yeah, they usually don't disclose any info about the results, but Paige, her family & Del Rio have kind of forced their hand. The fact that the WWE are publicly clapping back now pretty much spells the end for her time with the company, no?



> The WWE is aiming for a knockout against wrestler Paige in an ongoing public feud.
> 
> A day after handing Paige, real name Saraya-Jade Bevis, a 60-day ban for violating the company’s Talent Wellness Program — then witnessing the Diva call out the company through social media posts — WWE struck back with ferocity.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Sincere said:


> I really have difficulty buying into this idea that WWE is this super evil company that is disregarding one of their performer's physical health. Not only is that not consistent with a lot of what we've seen this year alone, but that would also open them up to all kinds of PR scrutiny and legal liability, too, which doesn't seem like something they'd risk in 2016. I'd also assume there'd be all kinds of other talent rallying behind Paige if this were the case. All these other wrestlers seem to work through their various injuries with WWE without much fuss, yet somehow with Paige, it's all this big, dramatic conspiracy against her? I just have trouble buying into this persecution complex narrative she's trying to spin. It requires a lot of fairly nonsensical and bizarre assumptions about the company, the employees, and the other talent to be as one-sided as Paige is claiming this to be--Occam's razor, folks.
> 
> I highly doubt Paige has no responsibility here, especially given all this recent drama and behavior, and that seems to be the unlikely story she's trying to sell.


Does Owen Hart ring any bells?

He wanted out of the company after the whole screw job yet Vince kept him there out of spite.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Sorry is that 'illegal substance' by WWE standards? Because Roman got busted for adderall which you give to somebody with ADD, Matt Morgan takes it as well. Talent work through injuries via adrenaline shots or painkillers. I guess WWE doesn't class clomiphene as an illegal substance.

There wellness policy is a joke as is there 'World Class' health care as exposed by CM Punk.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Where you at though Paige Apologist?












CretinHop138 said:


> Sorry is that 'illegal substance' by WWE standards? Because Roman got busted for adderall which you give to somebody with ADD, Matt Morgan takes it as well. Talent work through injuries via adrenaline shots or painkillers. I guess WWE doesn't class clomiphene as an illegal substance.
> 
> There wellness policy is a joke as is there 'World Class' health care as exposed by CM Punk.


:kobe


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Sorry is that 'illegal substance' by WWE standards? Because Roman got busted for adderall which you give to somebody with ADD, Matt Morgan takes it as well. Talent work through injuries via adrenaline shots or painkillers. I guess WWE doesn't class clomiphene as an illegal substance.
> 
> There wellness policy is a joke as is there 'World Class' health care as exposed by CM Punk.


Adderall *IS* a prescription drug. As in something that you would be prescribed by a doctor. They are making a very clear distinction that whatever she failed for was probably a recreational drug. Use your imagination from there.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mordecay said:


> Well, if this is true I'm more than worried about her, she needs help and apparently doesn't want to accept it


sounds like that blind item I posted may be spot-on


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*I don't understand the people saying Paige is the one looking for her release, especially considering her parents are desperately trying to make excuses for her stupid behavior. If anything, WWE is trying to get rid of her faster. She wouldn't be lashing out on Twitter like a 13 year old and calling them liars if she wanted this.*


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Sorry is that 'illegal substance' by WWE standards? Because Roman got busted for adderall which you give to somebody with ADD, Matt Morgan takes it as well. Talent work through injuries via adrenaline shots or painkillers. I guess WWE doesn't class clomiphene as an illegal substance.
> 
> There wellness policy is a joke as is there 'World Class' health care as exposed by CM Punk.


Those aren't prescription painkillers, which is what her side (her family at least) is claiming. Either they are lying or she lied to them to give what she thought was a plausible excuse for her failed test.

I sincerely hope she gets help and I hope my gut feeling is wrong, but I don't see this ending well -- and I'm not just talking about her current employment status.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Just leave ASAP so maybe some years later she'd be seen in a WWE ring again. Or not, who cares, as long as she sorts herself out and starts to do wonderful things again.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Daaamn.....this is getting more and more interesting as more days pass. 

I think it's also pretty obvious that Paige has pissed off the WWE because now their new press release, they aren't playing games anymore.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Why doesn't WWE let her go, already. She obviously wants out but as usual WWE want to embarrass her and be petty about it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

WWE going public with what she was busted for is the worst case for Paige. Didn't help her entire family was mouthing off on social media. Really won't be surprised if she gets fired now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mordecay said:


> Well, if this is true I'm more than worried about her, she needs help and apparently doesn't want to accept it


:heston

I keep end up being correct about this whole situation, which is why I laughed when the Paige apologists tried to tell me she had no addiction. Dude, I've seen friends of mine become addicted to drugs and their whole attitude (mentally and physically) were altered, some forever.

So spare me the sob stories. Paige fucked up and fucked up bad. And for what? For some rebound dick she won't cuff because ADR will ditch her the second a new piece of young ass passes through and some pills/drugs to fill a void that she's been missing for years. Harsh but true.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786019652371492864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786020560237056001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786021160093782016


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



foc said:


> Why doesn't WWE let her go, already. She obviously wants out but as usual WWE want to embarrass her and be petty about it.


Stop trying to be an apologist, if Paige really wanted to be let go by WWE she'd go to court to get out of her contract, she basically called them blatant liars and payed the price for it. Now it's known Paige is an abuser of illegal substances, and it's likely ruined her career for quite some time whenever WWE decide to says enough is enough and lets her go. She made it no better for herself lying to her family, then having them speak out on social media.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

she don't look good


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

:lol Holy shit. WWE NEVER replies to shit concerning their wellness policy.. For WWE to issue a secondary statement on a suspension speaks volumes.. This stupid bitch fucked up


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Well damn. She looks coked out and a bit gaunt. 

Ohhhh I hope Wendy Williams does a story on this. Let me grab popcorn - Paige is the Women's Division!


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

So she was at a Combate Americas press event and suddenly she's now a drug addict? WWE has a history of spin and PR, so I'm still on the fence.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige looks like a crack whore in that pic. Holy shit, she's got fiend sweat, noticeably has lost a few pounds, barely any meat on her, and her face looks gawdy.

This is a fucking problem. You are not a true Paige fan if you can't accept that fact.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> So she was at a Combate Americas press event and suddenly she's now a drug addict? WWE has a history of spin and PR, so I'm still on the fence.


Jesus Christ, did you not even get the concept of the picture? She's lost a TON of weight, that usually goes hand in hand with heavy usage of cocaine, meth, etc., but keep making excuses to make WWE seem like the bad guy if it makes you feel better.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Sorry don't buy it, here is Paige from New York today. You'd lose a lot more weight than that if you had a problem. If you test positive for painkillers that weren't prescribed by WWE doctors, could they consider that an illegal substance, or is it Class A and B kinda drugs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785875882984570880


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> So she was at a Combate Americas press event and suddenly she's now a drug addict? WWE has a history of spin and PR, so I'm still on the fence.


They're a publicly traded corporation with shareholders and financial board members bound by American financial laws. There is zero chance they would fabricate a failed drug test for an illegal substance.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I'm going to assume people who have never experienced a friend, family member, or themselves into a drug binge/addiction have no idea what the obvious means and are just making excuses for the inexcusable.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> :lol Holy shit. WWE NEVER replies to shit concerning their wellness policy.. For WWE to issue a secondary statement on a suspension speaks volumes.. This stupid bitch fucked up


They aren't about to let her publicly lie on them like that. Sigh, Paige had so much potential, but her being a brat has fucked her over. Shame.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Of course WWE responded, Punk already raped them and now they're scared shitless of anymore talents killing them with accusations and podcasts and what not. Paige was airing dirty laundry in public, so WWE really had no choice. They didn't really overstep, they just addressed the issue that she's lying. If they were being petty they'd of said what substance she tested for. But they won't do that publicly, they'll just leak it to Meltzer so that way their hands are clean and the internet knows it's all Paige's fault. She should have kept her mouth shut, knowing that she failed for an actual banned substance. I guess her Tweet is saying she's not the only one on whatever she failed for, which is probably true. 

Doesn't necessarily have to be cocaine. I've seen people go on weight-loss binges with pills, too. It's a shame, she looks unhealthy and she's not going to listen to anybody until she bottoms out.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



AryaSnark said:


> Stop trying to be an apologist, if Paige really wanted to be let go by WWE she'd go to court to get out of her contract, she basically called them blatant liars and payed the price for it. Now it's known Paige is an abuser of illegal substances, and it's likely ruined her career for quite some time whenever WWE decide to says enough is enough and lets her go. She made it no better for herself lying to her family, then having them speak out on social media.


Why would Paige waste time and money taking WWE to court to get out of her contract when WWE have her fucked up the ass contractually. She's still signed for several yrs. and WWE will make damn sure she has long no compete preventing her from appearing on TNA for along time. I'm not being apologist. Fed up with WWE treating talent like shit, fucking them over and acting like their usual, cunt, petty selves.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> I'm going to assume people who have never experienced a friend, family member, or themselves into a drug binge/addiction have no idea what the obvious means and are just making excuses for the inexcusable.


Been there, seen it and they're dead as a result, but then again this is Vince McMahon who let someone on clomiphene and hydroxy-clomiphene (much more serious) off after getting flagged by USADA. She wants out and will do anything to get it. If she can't hack the schedule/being away from home or Alberto, whatever. She wants to leave.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I don't think she's worried about her career, because I don't think she wants to be in the wrestling business anymore. I think that was evident even before all of this started.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Since WWE has history with Dr. Phil why not enlist his help for Paige. Paige, her family, ADR, Vince, HHH, all appear on Dr. Phil's show would be must see gong show. Big fight breaks out. ADR calls WWE/Vince/HHH/ perro.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

WWE released a statement saying Paige failed for illegal drugs, not prescription medicine.

So, Paige is an idiot and a liar. No way WWE are lying about this because they usually don't make public statements about why talent failed Wellness, and it would be easy for Paige to prove herself right and sue WWE if that were the case.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Another photo of Paige at the Combate Americas presser, looks fine here. People who have spoke up before regarding their doctors they've gone out of their way to make look bad.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Another photo of Paige at the Combate Americas presser, looks fine here. People who have spoke up before regarding their doctors they've gone out of their way to make look bad.


It's just because she's standing at a better angle. You can still tell she lost weight, though, even from that good angle.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Godway said:


> It's just because she's standing at a better angle. You can still tell she lost weight, though, even from that good angle.


What wrestler DOESN'T drop weight when they've recovering from a neck injury? Or any other injury?


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Top notch doctors treating paige for her injury LMAO. WWE dont you remember this little interview...

Fucking didn't treat Punk for a damn staph infection that could have killed him

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC4GNfijZqo


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> What wrestler DOESN'T drop weight when they've recovering from a neck injury? Or any other injury?


Uh...lots? Generally you lose muscle/gain fat when you're going to be immobile with an injury.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Godway said:


> I don't think she's worried about her career, because I don't think she wants to be in the wrestling business anymore. I think that was evident even before all of this started.


Paige's wrestling career is pretty close to be finished with her neck being so fucked and waiting on major surgery.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*I so cant wait for the CM punkish shoot interview with Paige. *


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Been there, seen it and they're dead as a result, but then again this is Vince McMahon who let someone on clomiphene and hydroxy-clomiphene (much more serious) off after getting flagged by USADA. She wants out and will do anything to get it. If she can't hack the schedule/being away from home or Alberto, whatever. She wants to leave.


I don't know why you and other Paige apologists keep trying to use Brock and Reigns as scapegoats when Brock was tested within the UFC regulations which are different than WWE and Reigns served his time, apologized, and was in a doghouse for a small while.

Paige could have shut the fuck up and let this play out in the background since SHE is the one who got herself suspended again after just getting out of the first one but she thought she could outmaneuver WWE in this instance by airing out those tweets and WWE bit back like they should have and stated it was an illegal substance that got her caught this time.

Make the excuses all you want but Sasha/Becky unfollowing her on social media, Paige's family being retards by lying for her, ADR making up stabbing stories to cover up a failed drug dealer transaction Paige was involved in, that anonymous post on that blog stating that, Paige's recent pics showing her losing lot of weight and looking out of shape/gawdy as hell, and now WWE exposing her for taking drugs.......but Paige doesn't have a problem. She's done no wrong and it is all WWE's fault :cmj2


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Rookie of the Year said:


> WWE released a statement saying Paige failed for illegal drugs, not prescription medicine.
> 
> So, Paige is an idiot and a liar. No way WWE are lying about this because they usually don't make public statements about why talent failed Wellness, and it would be easy for Paige to prove herself right and sue WWE if that were the case.


I thought so months ago when she appeared too skinny all of a sudden. Sadly, Paige has all the hallmarks of a young person falling into a drug addiction.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

everyone blaming paige for this, I don't believe WWE for one second. In case any of you want to continue to blame paige when you dont know the real story, go and listen to CM Punk's interview with Cobana and you will see how fucked up this company really is. 

Paige has a serious neck injury and has prescriptions for pain killers to ease the pain. Now the WWE putting on she tested positive for illegal drugs. Lmao covering their asses. 

Im so thankful for that Punk interview, when shit like this happens, we all know WWE is always in the wrong.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> What wrestler DOESN'T drop weight when they've recovering from a neck injury? Or any other injury?


lel you still trying?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

It makes sense they wouldn't want the talents taking incredibly strong and addictive painkillers. Yes its got a doctors approval but you can fnd doctors out there who will prescribe you to all sorts of shit that you probably shouldn't be taking. Just because a doctor says its okay doesn't mean it is. Which is why the WWE would prefer the talents to use their doctors that they trust and know.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> I don't know why you and other Paige apologists keep trying to use Brock and Reigns as scapegoats when Brock was tested within the UFC regulations which are different than WWE and Reigns served his time, apologized, and was in a doghouse for a small while.
> 
> Paige could have shut the fuck up and let this play out in the background since SHE is the one who got herself suspended again after just getting out of the first one but she thought she could outmaneuver WWE in this instance by airing out those tweets and WWE bit back like they should have and stated it was an illegal substance that got her caught this time.
> 
> Make the excuses all you want but Sasha/Becky unfollowing her on social media, Paige's family being retards by lying for her, ADR making up stabbing stories to cover up a failed drug dealer transaction Paige was involved in, that anonymous post on that blog stating that, Paige's recent pics showing her losing lot of weight and looking out of shape/gawdy as hell, and now WWE exposing her for taking drugs.......but Paige doesn't have a problem. She's done no wrong and it is all WWE's fault :cmj2


You call people apologists but WTF do you call what you're doing. Spouting off totally baseless shit. The Boss/Becky unfollowing Paige on social media. OMG. How tragic. Clearly, this is such a crucial piece of evidence. Stating ADR was making a drug transaction with Paige present is pretty serious accusation. Your evidence is a fucking anonymous post on blog!? That must be fact!! For all we know, it could be someone some fucking troll/smark or even someone from WWE that did that to make Paige look even worst. I forgot WWE wouldn't stoop so low, as they've never done so before. FFS.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> I don't know why you and other Paige apologists keep trying to use Brock and Reigns as scapegoats when Brock was tested within the UFC regulations which are different than WWE and Reigns served his time, apologized, and was in a doghouse for a small while.
> 
> Paige could have shut the fuck up and let this play out in the background since SHE is the one who got herself suspended again after just getting out of the first one but she thought she could outmaneuver WWE in this instance by airing out those tweets and WWE bit back like they should have and stated it was an illegal substance that got her caught this time.
> 
> Make the excuses all you want but Sasha/Becky unfollowing her on social media, Paige's family being retards by lying for her, ADR making up stabbing stories to cover up a failed drug dealer transaction Paige was involved in, that anonymous post on that blog stating that, Paige's recent pics showing her losing lot of weight and looking out of shape/gawdy as hell, and now WWE exposing her for taking drugs.......but Paige doesn't have a problem. She's done no wrong and it is all WWE's fault :cmj2


Lol sure WWE is perfect Vince McMahon truly cares! (unless it was Chyna)

Lol 'Reigns served his time' its fucking adderall. He didn't need to apologise. 

Is it illegal by WWE's standards or is the 'outside of WWE realm doctor' illegal?

She really hasn't lost that much weight especially from the second Combate Americas presser. Its kind of standard when you're waiting for surgery especially for wrestlers.

You got that from a shitpost on reddit from a well known gimmick poster.

Paige should be allowed to leave but they are not giving her the release.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

If she really has been caught with an illegal drug in her test and she's trying to divert the blame by moaning about prescriptions then she's even more mental and stupid than what I imagined.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



colin922 said:


> You call people apologists but WTF do you call what you're doing. Spouting off totally baseless shit. The Boss/Becky unfollowing Paige on social media. OMG. How tragic. Clearly, this is such a crucial piece of evidence. Stating ADR was making a drug transaction with Paige present is pretty serious accusation. Your evidence is a fucking anonymous post on blog!? That must be fact!! For all we know, it could be someone some fucking troll/smark or even someone from WWE that did that to make Paige look even worst. I forgot WWE wouldn't stoop so low, as they've never done so before. FFS.





CretinHop138 said:


> Lol sure WWE is perfect Vince McMahon truly cares! (unless it was Chyna)
> 
> Lol 'Reigns served his time' its fucking adderall. He didn't need to apologise.
> 
> ...


:lol Holy shit, you guys are going to choose this mountain to die on, never mind the obvious that is right in front of you? WWE has NEVER had to explain the reason of a talent failing and it was only in retaliation to Paige being a dumb cunt by saying shit on Twitter. 

But continue to defend a lying addict.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't understand how people are saying that WWE is wrong is this situation.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

While I understand WWE doesn't want to reveal the drug in question and usually allows the wrestler to just make some bs lie, I am happy that WWE put an end to Paige's claim that it was a prescription when we know it never was. Saying they missed a urine test, or it was adderall, or that they never sent the prescription to head office in time, etc is the old method of NFL Players used to say when they failed a drug test. Perhaps, a fine for lying should also be imposed on any subsequent excuse for failing a drug test. While WWE doesn't reveal the drug in question for safety reasons, I understand why they issued a statement on this specific matter.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Sasha and Becky (CHAMPIONS OF THE WOMEN DIVISION) rejected Paige on the interwebs. That is a big deal.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Sasha and Becky (CHAMPIONS OF THE WOMEN DIVISION) rejected Paige on the interwebs. That is a big deal.


How exactly is this even considered news. So if Punk followed Vince on social media does that mean he's coming back to WWE. Pfft.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



colin922 said:


> How exactly is this even considered news. So if Punk followed Vince on social media does that mean he's coming back to WWE. Pfft.


It means something is up.

You need to relax.

It's gonna be okay.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Well I feel as Paige is trying to get released on purpose. I bet she asked for her release and was denied which has prompted her to get basically say fuck it I'll just fail their wellness test 3 times and get fired.


This isn't a dig at her. Is more like Paige has always been passionate about the business and for her to suddenly try and get herself released feels as if that passion for the WWE has faded away. Similar to what AJ Lee went through. And quite frankly I don't blame her.

However if she's doing this to be with Berto then fuck it she's a stupid woman for throwing her career away over some a man who is known as a scumbag womanizer.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LaraCroft said:


> Top notch doctors treating paige for her injury LMAO. WWE dont you remember this little interview...
> 
> Fucking didn't treat Punk for a damn staph infection that could have killed him
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC4GNfijZqo


OMG a two year old bitchfest about WWE. It's also the same interview where Punk claimed he haid his headphones and cell phone during Concussion testing, which is BS.

That's some super fanboy stuff. You must think that Punk is actually God.

WWE has never stated that someone had been suspended for something illegal before. To my knowledge they haven't ever stated what anyone has ben suspended for legal or not.

If the WWE were to falsely claim that paige was suspended for taking an illegal substance they would be in serious danger of a defamation lawsuit. That doesn't seem like something they would want. Especially with the concussion lawsuit looming.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Just waiting until we hear Paige is pregnant.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LordKain said:


> Does Owen Hart ring any bells?
> 
> He wanted out of the company after the whole screw job yet Vince kept him there out of spite.


2016...

2016...

2016...

I mentioned 2016 for a reason. This is a different era, not just in terms of content, but in terms of business model, public image, risk aversion, scrutiny, liability, standards and practices, inner workings, etc.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I can't believe people actually care about who unfollowed Paige let alone using this as an argument to blame Paige. You call people Paige apologists but what you did is another level of stupidity and ass kissing on this one. 


If she is an addicted then she needs helped. Forget about career once, this is more important. Everything will get worse and worse if it continued like this.


I can't believe less than 12 months ago people start talking about she could be crossover star due many outside appearance she made and she probably move on to better industry because of that. Now we just talk about how to save her life. Why thing change this quickly. I'm sad.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I still like Paige but I question if she wants to be in the company anymore and to be honest, for her it might be beneficial for her to leave anyways and work somewhere else. She obviously wants to be with Del Rio wherever he goes - however it would also probably still be good for her to stay with the WWE long enough to get good treatment on her injury.

I'm actually surprised they haven't announced her release already. I mean she's failed twice within like two months, she's badmouthed the company on social media, her family have done the same, and they've had to respond to claims. Surely it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She's so skinny that her left breast implant, along with her rib cage, is showing through her skin. I agree, Paige needs some help. Copy and past link: twitter.com/naturalbornheel/status/786020560237056001/photo/1


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> I'm going to assume people who have never experienced a friend, family member, or themselves into a drug binge/addiction have no idea what the obvious means and are just making excuses for the inexcusable.


Pretty much this. As I said earlier in this thread. I am an addict. A recovering one, but that is a title that will always apply to me. This has been pretty obvious to me from the start. I mentioned it weeks ago. That pic where she looks so bad feels all too familiar. Her behavior where she is obviously tossing everything out the window just to keep a drug run going seems all too familiar. Parents that are making idiots of themselves trying to defend her while being lied to feels all too familair. It's all there. Those that have truly experienced it either first or second hand will be able to see it clear as day. Those that are naive and maybe "had a friend they knew once in high school that they heard OD'd" will talk like they are experts on the topic, but will just end up looking like the fool that got played.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I know it's rovert but just to add to the severity of this whole situation:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786020503672631296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786049808775602176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786051413461770240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786051590541017088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786052122894667776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786053339716780032
Instead of making excuses for her, people (especially her "fans") should be telling her to genuinely get help and refresh herself to make a possible comeback. There is only one way this ends for her if she goes down this path and it won't be one with a happy ending. Especially in the wrestling business.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786019652371492864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786020560237056001
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786021160093782016


Fucking hell. Sorry I am a massive Paige mark but she has a problem and needs help clearly. WWE are cunts but they NEVER EVER say why someone failed the wellness policy so why lie now?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

If someone as nice as Becky unfollowed her then Paige must be acting like a real bitch.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

lel at the people saying the Twitter unfollowing means nothing, do you not know how close those three were irl? Of course you don't, so don't call something you know nothing about "baseless", Foley also sent Paige a tweet saying he's thinking of her, why do people think this is WWE bullshitting or something? Paige tried to play the system and she got burned, now friends are avoiding her and WWE is running out of patience.


----------



## Shoo-Shpan (Apr 8, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Damn, she really looks like a mess on recent pics. Makeup, angles - you can't cover that special shine in her eyes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Maybe this is WWE's way of trying to tell her "wake the fuck up you have a problem go to rehab". WWE aren't perfect but they have given rehab many times to former employees at their own expense


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



> One of my pieces of advice that celebrities would be good to heed is to pay your dealer. Bad things happen when you don’t. It doesn’t matter who you are, eventually you are going to have to pay. Oh, sure if you are this foreign born A-list celebrity in her roped corner of the entertainment world you can sleep with your dealer for a while in order not to pay, but that only lasts a short time. Eventually they find someone else who can’t pay and wants to trade and you are replaced. The next thing you know you agree to do a little courier run using your status and you promise yourself you will just do it one time. That one time becomes two or three because your habit keeps growing. Then, the unthinkable. You lose your status and can’t make the courier runs but still have your habit. One drug dealer cuts you off so you move to the next and the next. At this point, you owe several dealers but haven’t told your celebrity boyfriend. When they come calling, he is caught in the crossfire. You go into hiding. The thing is you can’t hide for long because your addiction is so bad. My guess is you will end up dead. Either of an overdose or from crossing the wrong people. WWE Saraya Jade Bevis (aka Paige) (boyfriend Alberto Del Rio stabbed).


Not sure about the legitimacy, but gonna leave this here anyway. Saw this on Squared Circle.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



-JMB- said:


> If someone as nice as Becky unfollowed her then Paige must be acting like a real bitch.


Maybe someone in the locker room saw what Paige was hiding, and Paige went all "This is MY STASH!"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I don't really know if I buy that, why would Del Rio stay with her after getting the shit stabbed out of him because of her?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Stop shitting on WWE they are trying to do something good for once.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Shhhh I Have News said:


> She's so skinny that her left breast implant, along with her rib cage, is showing through her skin. I agree, Paige needs some help. Copy and past link: twitter.com/naturalbornheel/status/786020560237056001/photo/1


you're the perfect example of hater who doesn't know what he is talking about..

she never had breast implants..

:stupid:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Whorse said:


> Pretty much this. As I said earlier in this thread. I am an addict. A recovering one, but that is a title that will always apply to me. This has been pretty obvious to me from the start. I mentioned it weeks ago. That pic where she looks so bad feels all too familiar. Her behavior where she is obviously tossing everything out the window just to keep a drug run going seems all too familiar. Parents that are making idiots of themselves trying to defend her while being lied to feels all too familair. It's all there. Those that have truly experienced it either first or second hand will be able to see it clear as day. Those that are naive and maybe "had a friend they knew once in high school that they heard OD'd" will talk like they are experts on the topic, but will just end up looking like the fool that got played.


Spot on. There's a lot of naive shit in here, mostly from people who want to believe WWE are huge assholes. Well look, WWE most definitely ARE huge fucking assholes, and liars, and phony, and corrupt, you name it. But they're not wrong in this situation. Paige is obviously having issues, and her lashing out at WWE in public wasn't a wise move considering they have her failed test. 

This situation is actually pretty wild. With how "clean" WWE is nowadays, we haven't seen a true wrestler meltdown in years. And with the internet and TMZ and all of that shit today, we're getting front row seats for this one.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Why does her family not intervene? Why are none of her friends physically stepping in and dragging her to get help or at least sit and have a conversation with her.

I don't blame WWE, I don't blame her friends but god it's clear she needs some sort of guidance and Del Rio obviously doesn't care enough to push her to get some help! He is dragging her to the bottom and he will leave when she hits it!

If I had a friend in a position like this I know that all our other friends and family would stop at nothing to help them! It's just so sad to see - weather you like the girl or not.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LaraCroft said:


> everyone blaming paige for this, I don't believe WWE for one second. In case any of you want to continue to blame paige when you dont know the real story, go and listen to CM Punk's interview with Cobana and you will see how fucked up this company really is.
> 
> Paige has a serious neck injury and has prescriptions for pain killers to ease the pain. Now the WWE putting on she tested positive for illegal drugs. Lmao covering their asses.
> 
> Im so thankful for that Punk interview, when shit like this happens, we all know WWE is always in the wrong.


You can't be serious with this. You think a publicly traded company on the stock market bound by American financial laws with shareholders and investors would lie and fabricate a failed drug test for an illegal substance? The reason they would do this is what? Plus, if they did do this how long would it take for Paige to sue them for defamation? Why would they risk such a thing? If Paige knew this was a falsehood she'd call on them to release the drug results immediately. She hasn't, because she can't. And the reason she can't is because it is beyond clear they are telling the truth and could permanently destroy her by showing us what "illegal substances" she is addicted to.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



reilly said:


> Why does her family not intervene? Why are none of her friends physically stepping in and dragging her to get help or at least sit and have a conversation with her.
> 
> I don't blame WWE, I don't blame her friends but god it's clear she needs some sort of guidance and Del Rio obviously doesn't care enough to push her to get some help! He is dragging her to the bottom and he will leave when she hits it!
> 
> If I had a friend in a position like this I know that all our other friends and family would stop at nothing to help them! It's just so sad to see - weather you like the girl or not.


Easy to say, not easy to do. You actually could physically drag her to get "help" and talk to her and what not, but it's not going to make any difference. It actually makes things worse sometimes. Look at her and all of her wrestling friends and coworkers, they're completely alienated now. That's how it goes. People trying to help you makes them your enemies while you're in the kind of mindset she's in.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

She's not a girl... not yet a woman! :maisie


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



reilly said:


> Why does her family not intervene? Why are none of her friends physically stepping in and dragging her to get help or at least sit and have a conversation with her.
> 
> I don't blame WWE, I don't blame her friends but god it's clear she needs some sort of guidance and Del Rio obviously doesn't care enough to push her to get some help! He is dragging her to the bottom and he will leave when she hits it!
> 
> If I had a friend in a position like this I know that all our other friends and family would stop at nothing to help them! It's just so sad to see - weather you like the girl or not.


Someone should call the Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Sincere said:


> 2016...
> 
> 2016...
> 
> ...


Do you really believe that? Look at the shit other couples like Rusev and Lana and Naomi and Jimmy Uso went through when they announced their engagements to the world.

It's still the same carny sideshow that it's always been and it always will be as long as the McMahon family are in charge.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*Man it sounds like some of you have never been around someone hooked on pain killers *or any other drug*. Consider yourself lucky. You don't realize how much they lie. Some of the stuff said in this thread is pretty naive. I understand you don't wanna think bad about someone you admire. Yeah I get that.

There's plenty of blame to go around here for this type of epidemic. It's not on Paige alone. It happens far too often in a business full of pain. What I don't get is fans celebrate the stiff style of wrestling. But that shit leads to injury and injury leads to drugs and that fucks these wrestlers up. *


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LordKain said:


> Do you really believe that? Look at the shit other couples like Rusev and Lana and Naomi and Jimmy Uso went through when they announced their engagements to the world.
> 
> It's still the same carny sideshow that it's always been and it always will be as long as the McMahon family are in charge.


This isn't about fucking Paige and ADR right now, she got banned for a hard, illegal drug substance, stop making excuses and hope she gets help.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



AryaSnark said:


> This isn't about fucking Paige and ADR right now, she got banned for a hard, illegal drug substance, stop making excuses and hope she gets help.


I'm not. 

I was replying to another thread on how WWE operates and how they want to micromanage the lives of the talent.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LordKain said:


> I'm not.
> 
> I was replying to another thread on how WWE operates and how they want to micromanage the lives of the talent.


Those talents signed away their life when they signed a contract. On their own head. Nobody held a gun to their heads and made them sign, just like nobody forced Paige to do the shit she's done. Got no sympathy.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

People are really obsessed with her & Del Rio, the amount of comments about his willy in this thread is creepy.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Can mods unban Deanambroselover?
I really want to see him commenting on this issue....for science.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LordKain said:


> Do you really believe that? Look at the shit other couples like Rusev and Lana and Naomi and Jimmy Uso went through when they announced their engagements to the world.
> 
> It's still the same carny sideshow that it's always been and it always will be as long as the McMahon family are in charge.


Lana went to TMZ and posted pics WWE were in the middle of doing an angle, damn right WWE should be mad at her for fucking stuff up and why? Everyone knew they were dating


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



zrc said:


> Those talents signed away their life when they signed a contract. On their own head. Nobody held a gun to their heads and made them sign, just like nobody forced Paige to do the shit she's done. Got no sympathy.


I know which is one of the main reasons why I would never become a pro wrestler to begin with.



Simply Flawless said:


> Lana went to TMZ and posted pics WWE were in the middle of doing an angle, damn right WWE should be mad at her for fucking stuff up and why? Everyone knew they were dating


Yeah an angle that was designed by Vince to break them up in real life.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LordKain said:


> Do you really believe that? Look at the shit other couples like Rusev and Lana and Naomi and Jimmy Uso went through when they announced their engagements to the world.
> 
> It's still the same carny sideshow that it's always been and it always will be as long as the McMahon family are in charge.


They didnt do shit to Jimmy and Naomi


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LordKain said:


> Do you really believe that? Look at the shit other couples like Rusev and Lana and Naomi and Jimmy Uso went through when they announced their engagements to the world.
> 
> It's still the same carny sideshow that it's always been and it always will be as long as the McMahon family are in charge.


Jimmy and Noami didn't catch any heat. Rusev and Lana caught heat because they ruined that Ziggler/Lana/Rusev/Summer angle by announcing their marriage.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Simply Flawless said:


> Someone should call the Jeremy Kyle show


Springer might be easier to get hold of!:aj3


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Yeah this is not really about WWE but more about Paige needing to get help. All these stories make it clear that she clearly is having major issues, and that hard drug suspension is icing on the cake. 

Judging by her family's history, maybe it would be best if she stays away from them and gets help someplace where she can remain more secluded. It also makes me wonder just what kind of influence Del Rio is having, whether that be good or bad. Seems like the dude has his own problems as well though, and this whole relationship is probably doing absoutely nothing but making things as a whole worse for her. Just my own opinion.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Their whole relationship sounds shady as fuck. I get the feeling they're in some deep shit and she definitely needs help.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Looks like Paige has become a druggie - or she is really trying to get fired. But if she wanted the release why wouldn't she just go to Vince's office and quit?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



reilly said:


> Why does her family not intervene? Why are none of her friends physically stepping in and dragging her to get help or at least sit and have a conversation with her.
> 
> I don't blame WWE, I don't blame her friends but god it's clear she needs some sort of guidance and Del Rio obviously doesn't care enough to push her to get some help! He is dragging her to the bottom and he will leave when she hits it!
> 
> If I had a friend in a position like this I know that all our other friends and family would stop at nothing to help them! It's just so sad to see - weather you like the girl or not.


You cannot. You are not really able to keep her under your hand 24/7 and a grown up person has the right to their own choices, even if they are bad ones. Even people in rehab can leave if they want to. Even people in court-ordered rehab, although they'll call the police, if they do.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786273249738895361
Thinly veiled "cry for help" tweet here. Seems like Paige isn't communicating with any of the wrestlers.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I do so hope we don't end up with another Chyna or Sunny on our hands here.. Seeing one person crumble like that is enough, let alone two, and most definitely not three. I hope she gets the help she needs.. Maybe, just maybe since she seems to communicate with Hall she can be talked into seeing DDP.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

https://instagram.com/p/BLecRjtDFyv/

Well shit... shots fired


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Don't worry, If WWE really want Paige they can just offer her a part-time contact.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige is not talking to anybody in the company, various guys and girls have tried calling/tweeting her even visiting, nothing or no answer.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



reilly said:


> Why does her family not intervene? Why are none of her friends physically stepping in and dragging her to get help or at least sit and have a conversation with her.
> 
> I don't blame WWE, I don't blame her friends but god it's clear she needs some sort of guidance and Del Rio obviously doesn't care enough to push her to get some help! He is dragging her to the bottom and he will leave when she hits it!
> 
> If I had a friend in a position like this I know that all our other friends and family would stop at nothing to help them! It's just so sad to see - weather you like the girl or not.


A) What makes you think they haven't? Would you know if friends or family tried to talk to her or otherwise tried to get her into a rehab?

B) Ask Amy Winehouse how that goes. If a person doesn't want help or doesn't want to admit they have a problem or lies to cover it up (like maybe telling family members that it's prescription painkillers and that she needs a neck surgery), what can someone do?

I've dealt with this before and I can tell you until a person wants help, there's nothing anyone else can do. They are powerless over her addiction, if that is indeed what's going on here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*So, lets review the timeline:



Del Rio is allegedly stabbed
An anonymous post alludes to Paige having sex with drug dealers for a free fix and getting bored of her: http://crazydaysandnights.net/2016/10/todays-blind-items-pay-your-dealer.html
She violates the wellness policy again
She looks like a ghostfaced crackwhore in recent pictures(more pale than usual, and lifeless)
She lashes out on social media and her family makes a million excuses for her
She's cut off everyone she was close to in the company
Sasha and Becky have unfollowed her and want nothing to do with her
WWE threw her under the bus by revealing she's taking an illegal substance(never done before)

None if the circumstantial evidence is in her favor. She looks like a psychotic drug addict.*



PUNKY said:


> oh for fuck sake, suspended again... fpalm She's throwing her career away for nothing. Stupid girl. :deanfpalm


*Please remove that junkie from your sig, Punky :curry2.*


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*Did a little comparing it looks like Paige's downfall and struggle began when her relationship with 'A day to remember' guitarist Kevin Skaff ended. I really think Del rio is nothing but a rebound and she still struggling with her break up with Kevin Skaff. When she was with him, she cared about her wrestling career, she was happy and full of life. If you compare her photos with Kevin to Del Rio, she seems very much happy, and he was a really good influence on her unlike with Del Rio. If Paige has a drug problem, you think Del Rio would get her some help. Kevin is a great guy and if this happened if she was with him, bet your ass he would get her help with her friends, family, wwe and he wouldnt just ignore this. 

Just my two cents, things started going down hill since her break up with Kevin Skaff. *


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Saintpat said:


> A) What makes you think they haven't? Would you know if friends or family tried to talk to her or otherwise tried to get her into a rehab?
> 
> B) Ask Amy Winehouse how that goes. If a person doesn't want help or doesn't want to admit they have a problem or lies to cover it up (like maybe telling family members that it's prescription painkillers and that she needs a neck surgery), what can someone do?
> 
> I've dealt with this before and I can tell you until a person wants help, there's nothing anyone else can do. They are powerless over her addiction, if that is indeed what's going on here.


So many times you see the family themselves in denial. Willing to overlook the obvious signs and willing to believe anything they are told just to avoid the harsh reality of it. This case is even harder becomes it's in the public eye. They know if they admit to anything how bad it hurts her career. Then there's the fact that involuntary commitment isn't as easy as it is sometimes made out to be for family.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Paige is not talking to anybody in the company, various guys and girls have tried calling/tweeting her even visiting, nothing or no answer.


Then someone needs to call the cops to do a welfare check before we have another Chyna on our hands


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LaraCroft said:


> *Did a little comparing it looks like Paige's downfall and struggle began when her relationship with 'A day to remember' guitarist Kevin Skaff ended. I really think Del rio is nothing but a rebound and she still struggling with her break up with Kevin Skaff. When she was with him, she cared about her wrestling career, she was happy and full of life. If you compare her photos with Kevin to Del Rio, she seems very much happy, and he was a really good influence on her unlike with Del Rio. If Paige has a drug problem, you think Del Rio would get her some help. Kevin is a great guy and if this happened if she was with him, bet your ass he would get her help with her friends, family, wwe and he wouldnt just ignore this.
> 
> Just my two cents, things started going down hill since her break up with Kevin Skaff. *


A lot of girls with Paige's "issues" have them start after a breakup, it's true. She probably doesn't realize how many cliched things she's doing right now. And she won't realize til everything falls apart, which it will. 

This is why her relationship with ADR is so "intense".


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Not read through all the thread but from what I've seen, I just see a load of people talking like they know what's going on, I imagine if she read this, she would be like .... you lot just don't have a clue.

I have no idea what's going on here, so I'm not going to say, she's got some addiction and all that crap, maybe she's just had a couple of wellness policy failures and that's it, it happened to Rey Mysterio over something in one of his protein shakes or something and her tweet about prescriptions and doctors notes, sounds like it's something there ... yeah I know, people are going to say 'She's covering up' .... cause some people think they know what's going on but the truth is, none of us know and it might actually be nothing even remotely close to what people are talking about and speculating here, cause that's all it is, speculation.

I love Paige, but I've lost interest in the current day WWE to be honest, I haven't watched for the past few months, which is the first time in around 6 years I've not watched a weekly show, up until this point, I never missed but I just can't really get into it anymore ... I love and adore wrestling, but I just find it hard to watch at the moment, like it feels like a chore and tedious more than anything, I will get back to it, I'm sure, but I think I just need a big break from it, cause I haven't been enthusiastic to watch the show or even care what's going on on the on screen product, my point is, in regards to Paige being in the company or not, I couldn't really care less, so this isn't a case of defending her or anything else, I just feel that probably, what most people here are saying, is probably wrong, and we also have no idea what Del Rio is like either, so all those throwing stones towards him, really should think about that, or if we want to add some pun here, think again.

Everyone's a judge and everyone's a critic until they are the one's being judged or criticized themselves.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I honestly have no idea what is going on... I hope people are reading far too much into things, but the recent pictures, attitude, and some of the odd things around Del Rio's alleged knife attack do point towards a certain picture. But then, it could be something blown completely out of proportion. Though either way, it really does not seem like her head is on straight with or without drugs.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*I just hope something or someone will smack her in he head and get her shit straight, dump Del Rio who is nothing but a cheater and a player and go back to Kevin Skaff. *


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So, lets review the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not correct on the Sasha/Becky thing, more other way round, she told them to go fuck themselves and to butt out and its well known Paige and Charlotte don't like each other these days. (She's a friend of Bram, one of Charlotte's ex husbands)

That having sex with drug dealers isn't true either.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LaraCroft said:


> *I just hope something or someone will smack her in he head and get her shit straight, dump Del Rio who is nothing but a cheater and a player and go back to Kevin Skaff. *




Maybe she should just stay single for a while, she's becoming dependent and kinda obsessed with Del Rio judging by her recent actions... that's not healthy.

Anyway, I wonder how all of this is tied to that fight she apparently had with Del Rio when an ambulance was called after that PPV (Can't remember which one it was). Things have just spiraled down since then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

You know, I think them helping her recover from injury is the only reason they haven't straight fired her at this point.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So, lets review the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone help me understand how the post on some blog about sex with drug dealers is connected to Paige, or might be? Does that site have a lot of WWE rumors/inside info/dirt? Or did someone just read it and say "That could be Paige," when it might be about any other unnamed A- celebrity in whatever field -- music, acting, comedy, etc.?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Mordecay said:


> Well, if this is true I'm more than worried about her, she needs help and apparently doesn't want to accept it





CretinHop138 said:


> Not correct on the Sasha/Becky thing, more other way round, she told them to go fuck themselves and to butt out and its well known Paige and Charlotte don't like each other these days. (She's a friend of Bram, one of Charlotte's ex husbands)
> 
> That having sex with drug dealers isn't true either.


Didn't realize you were the woman's publicist.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Joe88 said:


> Didn't realize you were the woman's publicist.


Not her publicist, all the other stuff in that list is probably true.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*










Oh it was probably coke...


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

What a burn out. People blaming Del Rio are thoughtless white knights, who think women can do no wrong. Maybe Paige is equally as bad for Del Rio as he is to her? Takes two to tango. Paige is and always was a chav from England making way more money than she ever would without the wrestling industry. The fact that she has, by the looks of things, turned into a junkie is not at all surprising. 

Totally support the WWE putting that story out too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

ADR on The Taz show.

http://radio.com/show/the-taz-show/video-3559448-101116-part-2-the-taz-show/


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Hopefully she doesn't end up like







or even worse


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



CretinHop138 said:


> Paige is not talking to anybody in the company, various guys and girls have tried calling/tweeting her even visiting, nothing or no answer.


Have you called her and has she told you what's going on?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Is really pathetic reading so many comments about how Paige is doing this on purpose for ''Alberto's dick...''
She's an independent girl, good looking too... I bet she had like 15 boyfriends before Alberto.:lol

Of course shé wants to get out of her contract but is not for her relationship.
Ibet both Alberto and Paige know very well their relationship could come to an end, let's say next week or next month and it doesn't matter...
What matters is raising your head against corporative bullshit like the company trying to ban their private relationships.
That's why I can't blame Alberto for quitting WWE, and now Paige for trying to leave too.

Why WWE didn't used this real life relationship to promote a TV angle with Alberto and Paige, like thay did before with other real life couple...?"
Because Alberto Del Rio wasn't one of HHH boys.
In the eyes of HHH Pat Patterson, Kevin Dunn and maybe even Vince himself, Alberto should fall in love with a girl like Alicia Fox, Ember Moon... maybe Aaliyah... but NEVER Paige.
It's awful, but it's obvious...
And that corporative rejection about their real life relationship, is what made Paige realize they're going to bury her to the deepest bottom of jobbers in the WWE until 2019, that is when her abusive contract ends.

Now with WWE stating in the media that her suspension is not for a prescription drug, is obvious an act of defense to the statemants made by Paige's brother and parents.
And maybe because HHH and lackeys must be predicting Paige's actions, about her having WWE paying for her neck surgery and recovery time, and then when healthy again quitting WWE.0

After all they know most wrestling fans are ''machistas'' enough, that when reading about a woman suspended about an illegal drug, they instantly will think the worst case about her...:ghost
And since like about 80% of drug addicts of the world are from USA...

Anyways, I still support Paige, and if she wants to get out of WWE, then I'd support her in that decision too(Y)
After all, is still a lot of time until 2019.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige is not innocent. But I find it funny that people say WWE have no responsibility on this. She is their employee and if any remotely sign that she is not ok they should be first people to offer help. Plus I have sense that part of reason why this happen is because WWE at first place.


Also lol at people still take blind items as gospel. Maybe they should tell us first who write this article or what source. Sound know too much.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I have no idea what the truth is here, but I know what it's like to live with family and friends with addictions and Paige's behaviour is ticking a lot of boxes. Anyone can have an off day but repeatedly not turning up or disappearing for days sets off a warning sign. Lying, denial, trying to shift the blame onto another party for your erratic behaviour. 
Maybe it really is just a recurrent injury, but then why so defensive both on her and her families part? People with nothing to hide don't act like this. Sorry but they just don't.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Pummy said:


> Paige is not innocent. But I find it funny that people say WWE have no responsibility on this. She is their employee and if any remotely sign that she is not ok they should be first people to offer help. Plus I have sense that part of reason why this happen is because WWE at first place.
> 
> 
> Also lol at people still take blind items as gospel. Maybe they should tell us first who write this article or what source. Sound know too much.


Its not WWE's job to parent their employees yes they do help when talent need it but if someone is either hiding or refusing to admit an issue there's not much they can do. Addicts tend to be good at hiding their addiction.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



NasJayz said:


> Have you called her and has she told you what's going on?


Given I work on and off in the UK Wrestling scene (sound engineer for venues) I tend to hear these small things.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> The situation with Jose Rodriguez aka Alberto El Patron and girlfriend Paige continued to be strange in the week after his alleged stabbing, different conflicting stories and other things involving both he and his girlfriend.
> 
> Paige (Saraya Jade-Bevis), whose first suspension ended on 9/18, and is now out of action awaiting neck surgery, had a second drug test violation that was announced on 10/10, meaning a mandatory 60 day suspension. Both she and her family were openly critical of the suspension, which resulted in a statement by WWE, which historically hasn’t commented on the nature of drug suspensions.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



> wWE doctors believe that she doesn’t need surgery and it’s become a legal contentious issue, because WWE doctors have to approve of the surgery for the company to pay for it.


*Okay are we suppose to take the wwe doctors seriously, WHEN they ignored completely when CM PUNK had a staph infection where it got to the point where it was killing him and was a size of a baseball turning green and blue. This is bullshit, after what Punk said on his podcast about the WWE doctors, i dont blame paige or anyone really to go somewhere else for treatment. 

WWE doctors be like you are fine paige, we need you to wrestle this live event tonight. 

Yeah and then something could of happened and she lands on her neck or back wrong, gets paralyzed for life. 

Fuck these wwe doctors. *


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

No wonder why someone like Sasha Banks become an injuries prone since hitting on main roster. Because these world-class medical as WWE speak.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I dunno if i believe this "Paige fucks drug dealers" story it sounds like something someone on Reddit made up to stir up the smarks. Unless a more credible source comes forward its a bit fishy


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

:lol Yeah, fuck the WWE doctors for doing what they are paid to do. Not the actual talent who offended the policy.

I know the policy is flawed and you can't fully trust a doctor's word but the lengths you people are going to excuse her for deliberately breaking the policy and trying to create a conspiracy to cover for her is sad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Meltzy basically copy/paste half of this thread lol


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So, lets review the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Oh believe me, i'm seriously considering it. Girl's a fucking mess. :sasha3:vincecry


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I find it hard to believe a girl, who damn well knows the rules of the company, would sleep with drug-dealers and use illegal drugs...

And then statements like "Sasha and Becky wants nothing to do with her" makes me cringe, as if you know everybody involved personally. 

I just hope this girl stays off the internet. People can get real nasty when others are down, good lord. Clearly, she should takes responsibility for all of this, especially with the comments against the company, but I don't think she the crazy bitch everybody paints her out to be. Maybe her situation with Becky/Sasha is her simply being childish? Who knows.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Itami said:


> I find it hard to believe a girl, who damn well knows the rules of the company, would sleep with drug-dealers and use illegal drugs...
> 
> And then statements like "Sasha and Becky wants nothing to do with her" makes me cringe, as if you know everybody involved personally. Clearly
> 
> I just hope this girl stays off the internet. People can get real nasty when others are down, good lord. Clearly, she's should takes responsibility for all of this, especially with the comments against the company, but I don't think she the crazy bitch everybody paints her out to be. Maybe her situation with Becky/Sasha is her simply being childish? Who knows.


Paige would never sleep with drug dealers but she is very disgruntled and is separating herself from the wwe and becoming EL Patrons sugar baby....

She will continue tell the fans what they want to hear and play the innocent card, until the wwe rebukes her and El Patron will continue to support and control her, even paying for her surgery the wwe probably didn't recommend...

This is all shady business with EL Patron pulling the strings...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

How is anyone taking the "blind item" story seriously? :lol Like yeah, she's obviously got her issues here. But that fucking shit can be posted by literally anyone about anyone. It's fucking fan fiction, most likely penned by a butthurt Paige hater, since look at the way the Diva marks on this forum alone act. They're some really weird people. 

Yeah guys, Paige is a drug mule and fucking drug dealers, and they're all after her, there's a hit out on her!! :lol Grow up.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Godway said:


> since look at the way the Diva marks on this forum alone act. They're some really weird people.


and most of those are Paige marks :draper2


----------



## EWW (Feb 13, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

oh well....


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

The sleeping with drug dealers part is very likely to be bullshit. That shit takes most people years to reach that point in their addiction. The process of degradation takes time. Let's put it is way. Pawning and selling all your shit, stealing credit cards from your family all comes way before sleeping with drug dealers. And of course that after you've exhausted all of your available cash. I've watched girls do this for the first time. Ive seen the look on their face. The tears in their eyes when they come outside. This isn't something that addicts that have only been at it few months do. Especially not one with celebrity status that makes good money and hasn't had nearly enough time to burn through it. Something more likely would be that a dope dealer propositioned her and Alberto got pissed.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Godway said:


> How is anyone taking the "blind item" story seriously? :lol Like yeah, she's obviously got her issues here. But that fucking shit can be posted by literally anyone about anyone. It's fucking fan fiction, most likely penned by a butthurt Paige hater, since look at the way the Diva marks on this forum alone act. They're some really weird people.
> 
> Yeah guys, Paige is a drug mule and fucking drug dealers, and they're all after her, there's a hit out on her!! :lol Grow up.


Hey, I think its ridiculous too, but....












The idea that a wrestler could get involved with the wrong people and end up dead isn't completely out of the realm of plausibility. Highly unlikely, yes. But it IS possible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Poyser said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BLecRjtDFyv/
> 
> Well shit... shots fired


Don't know, there's a couple pictures of that "Pillhead" character on his Instagram. OT but Cena's got 1 of the weirdest Instagram pages I've ever seen. Just random stuff, not a single pic of himself. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> and most of those are Paige marks :draper2


I know. But the anti-Paige marks seem to have like a really dark hatred for her. 

The Sasha marks are easily the most repulsive on this forum.



KO Bossy said:


> Hey, I think its ridiculous too, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, Bruno used to hang out with mobsters. 

If it was coming from someone other than a random internet blind item I might take it semi-seriously. The thing also refers to her as an 'A-list celebrity' so I mean...come on. I could write a blind item about anybody right now and make it look believable.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

So much for Paige trying to get fired.

WWE great doctors don't think she needs surgery. You know the same ones that misdiagnosed Punk, nearly killing him.



> According to Dave Meltzer, Paige's 2nd suspension is not her way of trying to get fired since it's in her best interest to stay under contract. Once her suspension is up, she would be able to at least collect her downside guarantee while recovering from her neck injury. If she was fired, she would be recovering with no source of income.
> 
> On a related note, WWE doctors reportedly don't believe that she needs surgery and the WWE doctors would need to approve the surgery in order for the company to pay for it.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige says she isn't returning to WWE "anytime soon". 

http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-news/paige-not-returning-to-wwe-anytime-soon/



> While speaking to TMZ, Paige was asked about her future with WWE and mentioned that for the next six to seven months after her surgery, she would be at the side of Del Rio. This could be an indication that she is opting for the fusion neck surgery.
> 
> When asked if she would be returning to WWE, she said that she "has to" because shes "under contract" for several years. She added that she loves wrestling whether it be in the WWE or not.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Godway said:


> Hell, Bruno used to hang out with mobsters.
> 
> If it was coming from someone other than a random internet blind item I might take it semi-seriously. The thing also refers to her as an 'A-list celebrity' so I mean...come on. I could write a blind item about anybody right now and make it look believable.


Yeah, I get you. 

Then again, does anyone really know what kinds of shit Del Rio is involved in? Like wasn't Mistico really connected and he pulled a gun on Del Rio in CMLL? And Del Rio was recently stabbed...I mean, this doesn't happen to regular people. So if Del Rio is involved in shit, by association Paige may be too.

Is it likely? Of course not. And I don't believe this "report" either. But Berto strikes me as a dude who knows the right people, if you get my drift.


----------



## Poonoo (Oct 15, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LaraCroft said:


> *Okay are we suppose to take the wwe doctors seriously, WHEN they ignored completely when CM PUNK had a staph infection where it got to the point where it was killing him and was a size of a baseball turning green and blue. This is bullshit, after what Punk said on his podcast about the WWE doctors, i dont blame paige or anyone really to go somewhere else for treatment.
> 
> WWE doctors be like you are fine paige, we need you to wrestle this live event tonight.
> 
> ...


Add in Emma, who was told she was fine and went to another doctor to find out she had a fucking slipped disk in her back and needed surgery. And Daniel Bryan has been slipping up by saying with The Miz that "they won't let me" wrestle, not that he CAN'T, but they won't LET him. That whole ordeal has been fishy, since NFL doctors said he was fine, so if they are wrong they need to be fired from their jobs.

Still, I don;t think this is the case for Paige, it's clearly a drug thing.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

*i read on twitter and tumblr are saying a bunch of paige fangirls will cut to support Paige against the wwe for suspending her and a possible firing. Paige fangirls are scary.*


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LaraCroft said:


> *i read on twitter and tumblr are saying a bunch of paige fangirls will cut to support Paige against the wwe for suspending her and a possible firing. Paige fangirls are scary.*


Probably islesfan organized it 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

If she's opted for the neck fusion surgery, then her career is over.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to6CGeJRGLI


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



LaraCroft said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to6CGeJRGLI



Do you or anyone else find that interview kinda odd? There is something about it that I can't quite put my finger on....Paige seems off compared to how she normally is in interviews. The body language of the two is just kinda weird.


Something else I wanted to touch upon- I've read a lot of criticism towards the doctors and saying how they are incompetent and Paige did the right thing in going private. I know ripping on the WWE medical staff has become the trendy thing to do because of CM PUNK (Though I don't totally believe EVERYTHING he said- but that's neither here nor there) I think this is all together a different matter entirely. It is known that Paige is getting neck surgery- the one thing about the WWE that there is no disputing when it comes to the actual surgeries they have pretty much only the best performing them. Surgeons like James Andrews who have done numerous surgeries on various superstars and athletes around the world are considered to be amongst the best in the entire world. What I am saying is when the rubber hits the road these wrestlers are getting opinion and treatment from the most knowledgeable and skilled in their disciplines. Why does that matter? Because if that is the case there is really no need to get another "opinion". If a recognized leader in a particular field tells you X, then there is no need to go see Y about the same thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*






Based Schleggdaddy putting it down as always. :drose


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Based Schleggdaddy putting it down as always. :drose


oh brother testify!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

If her heart isn't in it, Paige should just retire from wrestling now. She's 24 and has time to find a new career. It's a disservice to herself and her potential opponents to go out there and give no fucks.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

(For the record, yes, Doctors do provide a text message result service if asked)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787394308131487744


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

Oh so a doctor who sends a text for a diagnoses


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

lol @ those replies. The state of WWE marks.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

*She's hurt? She's not hurt? Just let her leave the WWE already for everyone's sake.*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

She needs to get the damn surgery then instead of bitching about it online. If she's in that much pain and got a legit second opinion, just do it. She made enough money where she can afford the surgery on her own. She's suspended for 60 days. She was already on the injured list when her 30 day suspension expired. Don't see why she won't do it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

:lmao the replies


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

Why doesn't she just get the surgery ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

*No one sensible is denying that Paige is injured or needs surgery. That doesn't change anything about her being a dickmitized crackwhore.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

Texting a patient about protected health information would not comply with HIPAA regulations, so if this is an American doctor who sent this, they would potentially be opening themselves up to a pretty significant fine.

Don't know what other countries' medical record protection laws are.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

I like this reply :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787396397507092480


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*

Just give her a Z Pack.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at the replies


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

Wish Bertie would come back so Sheamus could kick his arse.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

I wouldn't believe EL Patron, someone who couldn't get his stabbing story straight....

:heston 

so did EL Patrons quack doctor send this, because I won't believe it until DR Uribe or the wwe verified it..


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

WWE fanboys are hilarious. lets be honest no matter what Alberto did the WWE fanboys would bash it. because we all know in their little minds Vince is always right, Vince is the best and Vince knows whats best for everyone.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

I hope Paige neck is not that fucked! At 24? I feel bad for her if she can never wrestle again  I really hope she will be okay! Don't want this to end badly!


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*



Ecoces said:


> WWE fanboys are hilarious. lets be honest no matter what Alberto did the WWE fanboys would bash it. because we all know in their little minds Vince is always right, Vince is the best and Vince knows whats best for everyone.


I trust the wwe more than El Patron...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

I really hope that these two weren't just sitting there high as fuck and one of them came up with the idea that one of them would send the other a text, then photograph it, then post it on social media and that no one would even consider the possibility that it could possibly not be from a real doctor.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

_"causing all your r side upper extremity pain and some
Of your back pain"_
What school did this 'doctor' attend? They sure didn't take any literacy classes...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

Who said she wasn't injured? I thought WWE's position was that it could be treated by non-surgical means. 



Spine-health.com said:


> ...[T]here really is no literature that supports the theory that surgery for cervical disc herniation helps the nerve root heal quicker.


http://www.spine-health.com/conditions/herniated-disc/conservative-treatment-a-cervical-herniated-disc


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

Yknow, call me a conspiracy theorist, but I've read reports of ADR having connections with drug dealers in Mexico. I honestly believe he used his connections in San Antonio to get Paige hooked on coke (hence why they were both suspended at the same time), and then recently ADR had a deal which went south, resulting in him being stabbed. He said the person stabbed him in the head, which indicates intent to kill. It all seems very suspicious to me. Now they're trying to cover it up with "Oh, Paige is injured, we're going to whine about doctors on twitter and instagram"...yeah, I'm not buying it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

I heard Paige can barely walk! :delrio


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Who said she wasn't injured? I thought WWE's position was that it could be treated by non-surgical means.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.spine-health.com/conditions/herniated-disc/conservative-treatment-a-cervical-herniated-disc


this was in the reply's it made me chuckle a bit


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

"My son could not come to school becouse he had a rare blood disorder that was cleared up in one day so don't worry about calling me to ask me about it becvouse it is done

Signed, my mom

PS this is not a forgery"


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*

I can't remember who said it, but didn't ADR or Paige previously mention that WWE felt she did not need neck surgery? That is different from WWE not believing Paige is injured.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*



PanopticonPrime said:


> I can't remember who said it, but didn't ADR or Paige previously mention that WWE felt she did not need neck surgery? That is different from WWE not believing Paige is injured.


Who knows at this point. Those two have become so sketchy since they got together. Toxic relationship if you ask me.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*



tommo010 said:


> this was in the reply's it made me chuckle a bit


I think this whole thing is sketchy for what it's worth but from what I understand, after a certain amount of time, depending on the nerve and pain, surgery becomes a decent option. Dr. Uribe seems like a fairly renowned doctor, and if he's willing to perform the surgery, she should be free to get it without this weird judgment from fans that don't really understand the circumstances. Now whether WWE should have to pay for it if they believe she doesn't need it is another question.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*



skarvika said:


> Yknow, call me a conspiracy theorist, but I've read reports of ADR having connections with drug dealers in Mexico. I honestly believe he used his connections in San Antonio to get Paige hooked on coke (hence why they were both suspended at the same time), and then recently ADR had a deal which went south, resulting in him being stabbed. He said the person stabbed him in the head, which indicates intent to kill. It all seems very suspicious to me. Now they're trying to cover it up with "Oh, Paige is injured, we're going to whine about doctors on twitter and instagram"...yeah, I'm not buying it.


I don't know about him getting her hooked on coke. It would take more than wild weekend to get hooked, it's not heroin. But something smells fishy about that stabbng.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they say she's not hurt - Alberto*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why doesn't she just get the surgery ?


I'm sure I read somewhere she's getting surgery Monday.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

BTW, from now on, keep all Paige news in here. No point in creating threads when something newsworthy pops up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

As I already said on this, I feel WWE (or anyone) would take this a lot more seriously if she wasn't blatantly throwing it in their faces that she's out on vacations or Broadway shows with ADR, because what employer wants to see that shit from an employee who's claiming they are too hurt to work and their company is trying to force them to work? If I employed that person they'd be fired on the spot. 

This is the type of shit that makes me so glad I grew up in a pre-social media generation so I don't have to be so immensely addicted to it as fucking MORONS are today. If I can't work for some reason, I'm damn sure not advertising on social media that I'm perfectly fine and walking around no big deal. 

Her and ADR are trying to make a martyr out of her, but that would come across a lot better if she wasn't throwing it in WWE's face that she's out doing this or that. Notice how they made no comment about WWE releasing that she failed for a banned substance and not prescription painkillers? Their response to that was a text message from a "Doctor" saying that she's hurt. This is exactly how junkies operate. When you catch them in one lie, a new lie immediately begins.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

If this bitch Paige and ADR are lying by trying to fake a doctor texting them about Paige's injuries :heston


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I can't believe he thought that would work :lol


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Captain Edd said:


> I can't believe he thought that would work :lol


Could've been worse. Could've been written in crayon on a index card.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Based Schleggdaddy putting it down as always. :drose


I was coming into this thread just to post this video. :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Based Schleggdaddy putting it down as always. :drose


I don't know why they keep her around. She's bad business and has been made irrelevant by the other women in the division. This guy summed up all my thoughts perfectly.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Having said all what I had to say here, I support Paige to get out of her abusive contract, or at least out of Raw, because she is worth much more that the stinky female division of Raw...(Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

LOL. If the doctor they are going to has seriously texted Paige serious information like that...then they are a terrible doctor. Did Paige and ADR really think that would work?


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Pretty sure doctors don't go around texting their patients important medical information like that unless I'm mistaken. Plus if Paige is in so much pain why is she now in Puerto Rico with Del Rio?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*



tictac0987 said:


> I trust the wwe more than El Patron...


why? there has been so many cases of WWE covering things up or screwing with wrestlers (especially their health). why would you trust the WWE in most situations.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ecoces said:


> why? there has been so many cases of WWE covering things up or screwing with wrestlers (especially their health). why would you trust the WWE in most situations.



This is about EL Patron making the wwe look bad, just like CM Punk did and he is behind the rebellion of Paige against the company..she is getting a top notch doctor from the wwe to perform her surgery what more can you ask for..

I dunno paige right now does not look like someone who needs neck surgery bad...or I am wrong...she is on painkillers..


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



skarvika said:


> I don't know why they keep her around. She's bad business and has been made irrelevant by the other women in the division. This guy summed up all my thoughts perfectly.


Not gonna shit on the guys opinion in the video but he flat out says at the start he has never been a fan of her's so I highly doubt he would ever give her credit for anything anyway and the video went the way I expected. Now he does say some interesting things that can't be overlooked- for sure she is a flawed person who more often then not makes terrible decisions. I have pointed this out before on here many times- I don't like it and I've criticized her for it- even before the recent events. The state of the female division in the WWE is probably the best its ever been so there is little room for error and acting like a butthead. Unfortunately when it comes to Paige all this is part of the package deal. You could even say this was inevitable-Personality wise she is a powder keg. When she is on, she is on and when she is not, it get's ugly. 

Putting the above aside, why the WWE keeps her around: she CAN wrestle, she has a unique look and character (very important) and does have charisma/cross over potential. People largely LIKE and are intrigued by her, in turn you can tell she also likes and cares for her fans. Blind haters can't see it of course, but there is a reason why she has been very popular at those conventions where fans get to meet her. I can tell you some bozo like Jack Swagger isn't going to get the kind of turn out, all the people waiting in line to meet him that Paige gets. That's why the WWE keeps her around, although I am not sure for how much longer they are going to put up with her instability.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Overcomer said:


> Not gonna shit on the guys opinion in the video but he flat out says at the start he has never been a fan of her's so I highly doubt he would ever give her credit for anything anyway and the video went the way I expected. Now he does say some interesting things that can't be overlooked- for sure she is a flawed person who more often then not makes terrible decisions. I have pointed this out before on here many times- I don't like it and I've criticized her for it- even before the recent events. The state of the female division in the WWE is probably the best its ever been so there is little room for error and acting like a butthead. Unfortunately when it comes to Paige all this is part of the package deal. You could even say this was inevitable-Personality wise she is a powder keg. When she is on, she is on and when she is not, it get's ugly.
> 
> Putting the above aside, why the WWE keeps her around: she CAN wrestle, she has a unique look and character (very important) and does have charisma/cross over potential. People largely LIKE and are intrigued by her, in turn you can tell she also likes and cares for her fans. Blind haters can't see it of course, but there is a reason why she has been very popular at those conventions where fans get to meet her. *I can tell you some bozo like Jack Swagger* isn't going to get the kind of turn out, all the people waiting in line to meet him that Paige gets. That's why the WWE keeps her around, although I am not sure for how much longer they are going to put up with her instability.


At least Jack Swagger didn't drop his entire career for illegal substances and dick. :mj4

Please don't compare my boy to the hot mess that is Paige atm. Oh, and he's far more over (srsly...when was the last time she was relevant? i cannot recall), less injury prone, and even less of a publicity hazard than her ass.

unkout

Swagger's all been employed by WWE for a decade, which is more than twice as long as Paige's career will be. :mj4


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige appeared at WWC's Anniversario 43 in Puerto Rico and said hello to the crowd, also met Carlos Colon and Savio Vega as well. This will piss off WWE more. She also spoke a little (not much) spanish.

https://www.facebook.com/wwcpaginao...484506338404/1231614810192030/?type=3&theater


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Jack Thwagger said:


> At least Jack Swagger didn't drop his entire career for illegal substances and dick. :mj4
> 
> Please don't compare my boy to the hot mess that is Paige atm. Oh, and he's far more over (srsly...when was the last time she was relevant? i cannot recall), less injury prone, and even less of a publicity hazard than her ass.
> 
> ...


Swagger did fuck up his 2013 push though.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Imagine an angle of Carlito Caribbean Cool trying to seduce Paige and ''el patron'' going mad... With Paige only appearing a bit in WWC TV.

I bet that would get her out of WWE really fast if she wants it so bad.
And I support her choice.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Abusive contract? What are you marks talking about. She was the face of the division for a while and it didn't work out as many of you predicted. It's not the WWE fault that she's becoming a drug addict it also isn't their fault Paige is throwing her career away to chase some dick. She's a grown woman and she should be taking responsibility for her own actions. WWE should just terminate her contract let her be. Because once she's off their radar she'll no longer be their responsibility. 

She acts like immature child and obviously has grown an ego and attitude problems backstage. WWE is filled with more talented women so it's not like they're going to miss anything. Only the neck beards who get their 5 minute erection will miss her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Hey, Alberto. You ever hear of the Pottery Barn rule, "you break it, you buy it" ? Broken Paige is all yours, amigo.
'


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Some of you guys are so mean towards her. Chill.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> At least Jack Swagger didn't drop his entire career for illegal substances and dick. :mj4


Jack Swaggers career dropped cuz he sucks! Paige has done more in her little career than swagger has in a decade. Swaggers a jobber and hasn't been relevant in years!

Wwe can easily release Swagger but looks like there trying to keep Paige locked in like they did w Mysterio.



Fearless Maryse said:


> LOL. If the doctor they are going to has seriously texted Paige serious information like that...then they are a terrible doctor. Did Paige and ADR really think that would work?


Not sure about txt but I work for a bank and have kaiser permenante. I can log into kp.org and use their msg center to message my doc and his nurse back and forth, appointments, medical results, questions, etc.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Jack Thwagger said:


> At least Jack Swagger didn't drop his entire career for illegal substances and dick. :mj4
> 
> Please don't compare my boy to the hot mess that is Paige atm. Oh, and he's far more over (srsly...when was the last time she was relevant? i cannot recall), less injury prone, and even less of a publicity hazard than her ass.
> 
> ...


lol who knew simply as so much calling your hero a bozo would rile you up to the point of giving me a neg. towards my rep. Everyone knows Swagger has no fans so perhaps its the actual man himself behind the account.

You alluded to her bad career choices (although I seem to recall Jack not having a perfectly clean sheet either)--I can't really say anything to the contrary. She very well could be on the way out, but even if that were the case and she happened to get fired tomorrow - her stint in the WWE being about a quarter of the time Swaggers been there, she's accomplished far more in one week than Swagger will in his entire Pro wrestling career. Where exactly is Swagger these days? Part of the catering crew maybe? Because he sure as hell isn't in the ring performing- they can't even rely on him to job. 

When Paige does conventions she's always highly popular, people come from out of state to see her. If Swagger were to be a guest at one he wouldn't even be able to get his family to come if it was being held in his backyard.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Overcomer said:


> lol who knew simply as so much calling your hero a bozo would rile you up to the point of giving me a neg. towards my rep. *Everyone knows Swagger has no fans* so perhaps its the actual man himself behind the account.


Wrong. I may not be a super fan, but I like him


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Overcomer said:


> Where exactly is Swagger these days? Part of the catering crew maybe? Because he sure as hell isn't in the ring performing- they can't even rely on him to job.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWrNtcvVowI

Or you know, he's performing on PPV...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I want this event to end asap. It's good to all parties especially Paige so maybe she can sort all of problem after she left them. Del Rio might be reason but she seem unhappy since beginning of this year at first place. WWE is also not only workplace in the world. Yes they are highest place of this business but since she is no longer their precious babies it's not like she had bright WWE career ahead of her. Leave it before they had you jobbed to Dana Brooke, Nia Jax or Liv Morgan of all people.


----------



## curotenten (Oct 16, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Why so much drama with Paige. She's acting like a teenager.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Cydewonder said:


> Jack Swaggers career dropped cuz he sucks! Paige has done more in her little career than swagger has in a decade. Swaggers a jobber and hasn't been relevant in years!
> 
> Wwe can easily release Swagger but looks like there trying to keep Paige locked in like they did w Mysterio.
> 
> ...


But they won't. And they will release for her a wellness violation before they will him.



troubleman1218 said:


> Swagger did fuck up his 2013 push though.


I will not deny this, but he was never in trouble before and hasn't been since.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

all of this for a worthless perro like del rio


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



THE MAN said:


> Hey, Alberto. You ever hear of the Pottery Barn rule, "you break it, you buy it" ? Broken Paige is all yours, amigo.
> '


Maybe Broken Paige should go to TNA with Broken Matt Hardy? Berto said he was interested in heading there anyway.

Who knows, if she's as high as a kite, she might fit in with the angle?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige is in very bad shape for her age, and they (WWE) say she's not hurt - Alberto*



Ecoces said:


> why? there has been so many cases of WWE covering things up or screwing with wrestlers (especially their health). why would you trust the WWE in most situations.


I would say I distrust the WWE and El Hyocrito pretty equally. 100% full distrust.


----------



## kowalski9 (Oct 14, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



KO Bossy said:


> Maybe Broken Paige should go to TNA with Broken Matt Hardy? Berto said he was interested in heading there anyway.
> 
> Who knows, if she's as high as a kite, she might fit in with the angle?


Sister Jade - I knew you'd come!


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



KO Bossy said:


> Maybe Broken Paige should go to TNA with Broken Matt Hardy? Berto said he was interested in heading there anyway.
> 
> Who knows, if she's as high as a kite, she might fit in with the angle?


Not exactly. ADR said he would be interested in going to TNA IF they can find the $$$ to sign him.

Paige vs Rosemary :mark::mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLmoVxyAQwC/?taken-by=realpaigewwe

Yeah she's in so much pain guys, she can go to the gym and spin around on a caddy. Is she for real sharing shit like this on social media? I get it she's happy etc but she's fucking around like this one day next day "shes in bad shape" does she not realize how bad this looks for her case with WWE paying for said surgery?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



tommo010 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLmoVxyAQwC/?taken-by=realpaigewwe
> 
> Yeah she's in so much pain guys, she can go to the gym and spin around on a caddy. Is she for real sharing shit like this on social media? I get it she's happy etc but she's fucking around like this one day next day "shes in bad shape" does she not realize how bad this looks for her case with WWE paying for said surgery?


For someone in "constant pain 24/7" she seems quite chipper and upbeat


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Simply Flawless said:


> For someone in "constant pain 24/7" she seems quite chipper and upbeat


Is she still able to fuck ADR?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige just continues to show how immature she is. I won't be surprised if WWE releases her down the road. I don't wish anyone to lose their source of income, but WWE may be better off cutting their loses with her.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



colin922 said:


> Is she still able to fuck ADR?


Let's hope a sex tape "accidently" surfaces so we can check... :bush


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Simply Flawless said:


> Let's hope a sex tape "accidently" surfaces so we can check... :bush


Makes me wonder if Paige and her mom have ever had mother/daughter tag team with ADR.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Maybe WWE were right to try and split them up if this is the kind of batshit crazy shit they get up to. :draper2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I was dealing with a fucked up neck for five months. Just because you're in constant pain doesn't mean you can't smile, laugh, and have a good time like everyone else.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

****BREAKING NEWS*** PAIGE ALLEGEDLY PROPOSES TO DEL RIO AFTER MATCH IN PUERTO RICO :wtf*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787829289232306176


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This will end well.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



Simply Flawless said:


> Let's hope a sex tape "accidently" surfaces so we can check... :bush



She should quit. But I don't want it to be because of this. It should be the traditional route. Years of rejection and failure until she's spit out the bottom of the porn industry.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age **KEEP ALL PAIGE DISCUSSION HERE***

Hearing wrestling fans talk about how they hope certain female wrestlers either end up in porn or get a sex tape is sorta...weird. 

I mean if it happened, whatever, but the need for it shows a lot of y'all need to get your dicks wet on a real...

As for the proposal FROM Paige..also sorta outta character in terms of the whole social thing..women proposing to men and such.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

WWE to fire Paige on her wedding day like CM Punk unk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

heston

THIS. BITCH. IS. FUCKING. DUMB.

Holy fuck, the little sympathy I had for her somehere in me is officially gone. It was completely a stunt to get people away from shitting on her and ADR for that doctor text and their shenanigans in general. Fuck it, fine. She'll learn the hard way.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Look how skinny she is. Jesus Fucking Christ man.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

lol this is one dumb fucking bitch. I never expected she'd be such an immature C . Fuck her.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Look how skinny she is. Jesus Fucking Christ man.


I'm calling it now. ADR definitely has her hooked on coke and the stabbing was from a deal gone wrong. That's why he's so hesitant to share details on the situation, and he bailed from WWE so they wouldn't investigate him. I'm not buying that someone tried to murder him because they were arguing about a comment someone made about Paige. People don't stab other people in the head for shit like that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



The Definition of Technician said:


> lol this is one dumb fucking bitch. I never expected she'd be such an immature C . Fuck her.


She looks so out of it.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



december_blue said:


> She looks so out of it.


Yeah. She's on some sort of shit.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787865845850599425


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



The Definition of Technician said:


> lol this is one dumb fucking bitch. I never expected she'd be such an immature C . Fuck her.


She looks a complete wreck and a shell of a women she was in NXT, unfortunately. I could care less if her family get complete butthurt but Paige *needs* to be released.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787994480469221376


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



skarvika said:


> I'm calling it now. ADR definitely has her hooked on coke and the stabbing was from a deal gone wrong. That's why he's so hesitant to share details on the situation, and he bailed from WWE so they wouldn't investigate him. I'm not buying that someone tried to murder him because they were arguing about a comment someone made about Paige. People don't stab other people in the head for shit like that.


The fact he can't even get his story straight is suspect as fuck i mean if i was stabbed i'd remember every single detail, getting stabbed aint something you'll forget


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

This is a very unsurprising development. Once you step foot on the beautiful island of Puerto Rico and breath in our beautiful beaches, eat 5 star cuisine and take in all this great history you will realize their is no better place on earth to propose to the one you love. The big question now is which of the many wonderful lovely Puerto Rican beaches will get chosen for the wedding reception?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



ShiningStar said:


> This is a very unsurprising development. Once you step foot on the beautiful island of Puerto Rico and breath in our beautiful beaches, eat 5 star cuisine and take in all this great history you will realize their is no better place on earth to propose to the one you love. The big question now is which of the many wonderful lovely Puerto Rican beaches will get chosen for the wedding reception?











:mj

This song came on my ipod on the way home and I immediately thought of Paige





not just the obvious chorus but the entire song lyrics and meaning applies to her currently.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Complete waste of a career and talent. Fuck sake.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I'm so fucking done with paige now. Iv'e tried to continue supporting her but it's just getting worse and worse by the day. There's so many things she's done over the past few months that i honestly can't even remember half of it. At this point i think they need to release her for her own good and theirs... She's embarrassing herself and the company in the process. She's showing herself up with how immature she is and obviously has some kind of drug habit, her bs story of having a *severe* neck injury doesn't hold any water when we can clearly see del rio grabbing her neck in that gif and the video of them in the gym messing around. Doesn't seem like 24/7 constant pain to me. Wwe would be wise to cut all ties immediately.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

ketamine, lads


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Paige has been removed from Raw Intro. Uh oh.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

550 posts on Paige?

Honestly IWC, Paige?.... Paige?

Give yourself a pat on the back for making that below average woman look like she's someone important.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



foc said:


> Paige has been removed from Raw Intro. Uh oh.


Apparently it's been that way for a few weeks now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

:heston


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788435304101318656


----------



## jack121 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

I really can't help but feel that she's going to be another Sunny or Chyna at this point. I also feel like she's being kind of a brat. She works for WWE!!! They've given her some great opportunities and probably paid her a lot of money and this is how she behaves. Yeah she wasn't booked particularly well for a few months but she's had the chance to perform at 2 Wrestlemania's in a row, both of them winning efforts!!! She's also had some really good matches and had the chance to work with some really talented women like Emma, Sasha, Becky. If she wants to throw it all away for some man that's like twice her age, that's her prerogative but I think it's a real shame.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*

Pregnancy next then? Surely the odds of that announcement before the end of 2016 are pretty much 1/1000


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*

Source: Ring Side News

"Paige is apparently dealing with a neck injury that may or may not require her to have a fusion surgery, which would sideline her for six months to a year depending how on serious it is.

WWE and Paige have been going at it over this whole ordeal. Ring Side News have been told that her injury is actually keeping her employed with WWE. It’s being said that if she hadn't been dealing with a serious injury like this WWE would have most likely fired her by now. The reason why they haven't fired her is because it'd look very bad from a public relationships standpoint if they fired a talent that was dealing with an injury. "


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*

I guessed this the other day.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*

Philanthropy _is_ the new marketing!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*

Well thats not fair.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*

So what happens when she fails the third drug test?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*



anirioc said:


> Source: Ring Side News
> 
> "Paige is apparently dealing with a neck injury that may or may not require her to have a fusion surgery, which would sideline her for six months to a year depending how on serious it is.
> 
> WWE and Paige have been going at it over this whole ordeal. Ring Side News have been told that her injury is actually keeping her employed with WWE. It’s being said that if she hadn't been dealing with a serious injury like this WWE would have most likely fired her by now. The reason why they haven't fired her is because it'd look very bad from a public relationships standpoint if they fired a talent that was dealing with an injury. "


So after the surgery they fire her...or she asks for her release?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*



Captain Edd said:


> So what happens when she fails the third drug test?


If she gets a third strike while still injured, I'm sure they would fire her. They would be justified at that point given how the wellness policy works.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*



december_blue said:


> If she gets a third strike while still injured, I'm sure they would fire her. They would be justified at that point given how the wellness policy works.



Vince would to go up to Paige and say:










Youuuu'aaarre Firrrrrreeeddd....


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure is Triple H who's preventing her from getting fired. WWE released karma about two weeks after she lost her baby. Instead of helping her by supplying mental health care for her. Why would they give a fuck about Paige being injured?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, Paige is done. Shame about her injury but she's acted like shit recently and really doesn't deserve to return to any prominence as a wrestler. She's thrown her career away and it's her own fault.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will be the first on saying she has fucked up badly in recent weeks, but still best of luck on the surgery, hope she recovers well and finally puts her life back on track


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788780621330051072


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



jack121 said:


> I really can't help but feel that she's going to be another Sunny or Chyna at this point.


If that means we'll see Paige in a porno, I'm fine with it. :lenny

Kind of funny, this is what these fuckers get for hiring Del Rio back after how he left last time.

WWE screwed WWE


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

So I just read the whole reason WWE hasn't fired Paige yet is because of the serious neck injury because it would be quite bad from a public relationship to fire someone dealing with such a serious injury.

WWE has no problem releasing female performers for getting pregnant. 

Not to mention WWE Doctors don't believe Paige requires neck surgery and yet they keep her around for reason mentioned above.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

From Death Valley said:


> I'm pretty sure is Triple H who's preventing her from getting fired. WWE released karma about two weeks after she lost her baby. Instead of helping her by supplying mental health care for her. Why would they give a fuck about Paige being injured?


Sorry but this is wrong she lied and claimed the baby was ok for months but then admitted it was stillborn. How can WWE help if the talent don't tell them the truth. And they didn't fire her she got pregnant and left but then later admitted the baby died and was let go


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, Paige is done. Shame about her injury but she's acted like shit recently and really doesn't deserve to return to any prominence as a wrestler. She's thrown her career away and it's her own fault.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*



anirioc said:


> Source: Ring Side News
> 
> "Paige is apparently dealing with a neck injury that may or may not require her to have a fusion surgery, which would sideline her for six months to a year depending how on serious it is.
> 
> WWE and Paige have been going at it over this whole ordeal. Ring Side News have been told that her injury is actually keeping her employed with WWE. It’s being said that if she hadn't been dealing with a serious injury like this WWE would have most likely fired her by now. The reason why they haven't fired her is because it'd look very bad from a public relationships standpoint if they fired a talent that was dealing with an injury. "


Ok, I have no problem believing that, but can we stop quoting Ring Side News of all places. I mean seriously, find me when a legit news site reports something.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige's Injury Is What Is Keeping Her Employed With WWE.*



TD Stinger said:


> Ok, I have no problem believing that, but can we stop quoting Ring Side News of all places. I mean seriously, find me when a legit news site reports something.


In a related report, Ring Side News is now reporting that Paige has been acting a bit strange lately.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige Suspended 60 Days for another Wellness Violation; Alberto says she's in bad shape for her age*



jack121 said:


> I really can't help but feel that she's going to be another Sunny or Chyna at this point.


She's headed that way. Definetly. It's unfortunate but she's melting down in front of everyone's eyes. Some of her peers have even began distancing themselves from her and unfollowed her on social media. Really unfortunate considering how young she was.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

foc said:


> Not to mention WWE Doctors don't believe Paige requires neck surgery and yet they keep her around for reason mentioned above.


I suppose they change their minds since his surgeon was the same one that performed Nikki's surgery. According to her recent tweets surgery went well, herniated disc was bigger than expected and now she has 3 screws on her neck and apparently Nattie went to visit her. It seems that the part where almost everyone says that Nattie is like a mother figure for several women there is true. I find weird that there is no mention of any member of her family being there for such an important day, just ADR. Maybe she has alienated her family too, I don't know.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> I suppose they change their minds since his surgeon was the same one that performed Nikki's surgery. According to her recent tweets surgery went well, herniated disc was bigger than expected and now she has 3 screws on her neck and apparently Nattie went to visit her. It seems that the part where almost everyone says that Nattie is like a mother figure for several women there is true. I find weird that there is no mention of any member of her family being there for such an important day, just ADR. Maybe she has alienated her family too, I don't know.


Paige's family not being at hospital with her probably has to do with the fact they aren't at all happy about her engagement to ADR. Not to mention him being there too.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Run Paige Run!!!!


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I find weird that there is no mention of any member of her family being there for such an important day, just ADR. Maybe she has alienated her family too, I don't know.


From what I know and have read, and I may be wrong, Americans really have a thing for being at the hospital for the entire time that someone is hospitalised. Europeans will visit for an hour or so then leave them to recover.

Bear in mind that her family is like 4000 miles away and they probably thought it wasn't worth the hassle of a flight, expenses etc just to go and see her in the hospital. They might even have just given support via a video call for all we know.

Her family not being there doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Before surgery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Either she's paying for the surgery or ADR is helping her pay for it. Paige's doctors said she needs surgery. WWE's doctors said she didn't need surgery. If they agreed she needed surgery then they would have paid for it. I wonder if Paige's doctors were right, or if Paige just wanted WWE doctors to agree with her doctors so that they would pay for the surgery.

We've heard before that WWE doctors aren't always the sharpest so who knows.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Either she's paying for the surgery or ADR is helping her pay for it. Paige's doctors said she needs surgery. WWE's doctors said she didn't need surgery. If they agreed she needed surgery then they would have paid for it. I wonder if Paige's doctors were right, or if Paige just wanted WWE doctors to agree with her doctors so that they would pay for the surgery.
> 
> We've heard before that WWE doctors aren't always the sharpest so who knows.


Paige posted a brief video of the surgery today on her instagram, the size of the hernia is a whopper and she also had a cyst in there, I'm frankly amazed WWE thought it didn't need surgery, then again maybe I shouldn't be.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I suppose they change their minds since his surgeon was the same one that performed Nikki's surgery. According to her recent tweets surgery went well, herniated disc was bigger than expected and now she has 3 screws on her neck and apparently Nattie went to visit her. It seems that the part where almost everyone says that Nattie is like a mother figure for several women there is true. I find weird that there is no mention of any member of her family being there for such an important day, just ADR. Maybe she has alienated her family too, I don't know.



https://twitter.com/RealsarayaK/status/788884871792001024Between this and several people within the company Tweeting her well wishes, It's clear that she Isn't talking to anyone and that she has alienated everyone close to her. :wink2:


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

CretinHop138 said:


> Paige posted a brief video of the surgery today on her instagram, the size of the hernia is a whopper and she also had a cyst in there, I'm frankly amazed WWE thought it didn't need surgery, then again maybe I shouldn't be.


this is true, the wwe doctors ether suck or they are lazy. Punk said they didnt diagnosed a STAPH INFECTION how can they just ignore something like that, it could had freaking killed him.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> https://twitter.com/RealsarayaK/status/788884871792001024Between this and several people within the company Tweeting her well wishes, It's clear that she Isn't talking to anyone and that she has alienated everyone close to her. :wink2:


I thought she said Natalya was there.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Either she's paying for the surgery or ADR is helping her pay for it. Paige's doctors said she needs surgery. WWE's doctors said she didn't need surgery. If they agreed she needed surgery then they would have paid for it. I wonder if Paige's doctors were right, or if Paige just wanted WWE doctors to agree with her doctors so that they would pay for the surgery.
> 
> We've heard before that WWE doctors aren't always the sharpest so who knows.


WWE doctors probably told her to put a Z-pak on it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And just went I thought WWE might have been in the clear... sure sounds like their doctors are absolute shit if they didn't think that needed surgery. I was thinking something minor on her end, not three screws and a hernia/cyst. Would not say that is exactly stretching for a reason to get surgery.


----------



## doliak (Oct 27, 2016)

another blind item from a different source. http://www.thegossiplife.com/single-post/2016/10/17/Daily-Blind-Item What happens when you mix a vulnerable, unstable young girl with lots of drugs and booze? Nothing good, so our B-list kinda athlete / kinda entertainer learned recently to his woe.
After an all night drugs and alcohol binge, this B-list kinda athlete / kinda reality star FLIPPED out and went crazy on her B-list kinda athlete / kinda entertainer partner. Arguments? Check. Abuse? Double check. Violence? Triple check. She caused a lot of physical harm to him and is VERY lucky not to be in a jail right now. It wouldn't have been outta place in the Octagon.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

CretinHop138 said:


> Paige posted a brief video of the surgery today on her instagram, the size of the hernia is a whopper and she also had a cyst in there, I'm frankly amazed WWE thought it didn't need surgery, then again maybe I shouldn't be.


If it's a hiatal hernia, that could easily explain her weight loss. I've been suffering from one myself and have lost 6 pounds due to the regular vomiting.


----------

